# Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme



## Swobbi (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo Fischerkollegen!

Noch was, was mir persönlich schwer am Herzen liegt.
Steht ihr voll und ganz dafür nicht mehr mit Lebenden Köderfischen zu angeln oder denkt ihr so wie ich das, dass reiner Schwachsinn ist und wieder mal nur einen Aktion von meinen Freunden den TIERSCHÜTZERN |krach:  ist um uns die Freude am Angelsport zu vermiesen. Gebt mir bitte eure Meinung bekannt.

Ich danke euch #6 

Swobbi


----------



## levalex (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

ich lebe immer wenn ich fische!

du hast keine ahnung was du hiermit für eine welle losgetreten hast!!!!!

bis bald...........


----------



## rogegefi (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Hallo,

ich komme gut ohne Lebendfisch aus. Das Fliegenfischen mit dem Streamer ist mir lieber. 
Trotzdem glaube ich daran, dass jede Regelung, die einen moralischen Hintergrund hat, nicht !!!#q per Gesetz vorzuschreiben ist, sondern von jedem einzelnen selbst entschieden werden muss.
Dann könnte man das ganze Angeln, ... Fischen mit dem Netz,..... Fische töten,.... Tiere töten,...... Fleisch essen,..... etc verbieten.
Petri Heil!!!!!
Rogegefi


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

-No Comment!


----------



## Crazyegg (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ich schließe mich mal Levalex an ^^
auf das das gegenseitige Zerfleischen der Boardis beginne!

So long!
Ei


----------



## Mr. Lepo (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

.... na ja ich finde mich mit der Situation ab wie sie jetzt ist !! Ändern wirste mit dieser
Diskusion auch nichts. Ob es die Tierschützer interessiert oder net ich fange meine Fische 
auch mit toten Köderfisch. 

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Siluris (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Hei @

Ich denke, swobbi hat heute einen Moralischen.
Erst die Schonzeiten erweitern, dann die Brittelmaße erhöhen, und jetzt die Umfrage bezüglich Lebendköder.

Belassen wir es so, wie es jetzt ist, passt schon

Siluris


----------



## Muldentaler77 (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

ich fische prinzipiell mit totem köderfisch, ist unter anderem auch ne ethische frage, die jeder für sich beantworten muß! bin also nicht so naiv und weiß, das es genug angler gibt, welche die gesetze nicht umsetzen, gerade in den neuen bundesländern, wo fischen mit lebenden köfis bis 1990 erlaubt war!

will hier niemanden verurteilen (wer ohne sünde ist, werfe den ersten stein), mich würde allerdings mal interessieren, ob der lebende köfi wirklich sooo viel fängiger ist, als der tote!??


----------



## duck_68 (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				levalex schrieb:
			
		

> ich lebe immer wenn ich fische!
> 
> du hast keine ahnung was du hiermit für eine welle losgetreten hast!!!!!
> 
> bis bald...........



ganz meine Meinung  - manchmal glaube ich solche Themen #q  sind nur dazu da um Zoff |krach:  zu schüren...

Keine weiteren Äußerungen


----------



## Siluris (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Jetzt aber im Ernst, ich käme nie auf die Idee in Österreich mit Lebendköder zu fischen.
Bei meinen Besuchen am Po muss ich jedoch gestehen, dass ich sehrwohl mit lebenden Aalen geködert habe. War vielleicht nicht besonders schön, aber fängig.
Tschuldigung
Siluris


----------



## Markus Kremsl. (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Hallo Lauberlzupfer (Swobbi)

Ich persönlich finde das Lebendfischen eine ganz natürliche art. Was verboten gehört ist mit chemie(Lokstoffen was so im Handel Angeboten wird) Man solte zu den Natürlichen köder greifen


----------



## Ghanja (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ich fische grundsätzlich mit Kunstködern also betrifft mich die Sache nicht.
Allerdings ist der lebendige Köderfisch in vielen Teilen der Welt erlaubt (und auch hier war es einmal). Gerade wenn dieses Thema aufgegriffen wird, laufen die Leute wieder Amok und hauen sich gegenseitig die Köpfe ein. In der Vergangenheit war das nie ein Thema - jeder hat damit geangelt und wär blöd gewesen wenn er es nicht gemacht hätte. Aber nun ist alles anders und wir leben in einem Dschungel aus fragwürdigen Gesetzen. Ist schon klar - man ist Angler und gleichzeitig Naturschützer. Alles muss "waidgerecht" und der "Kreatur zuliebe sein". Wenn ich manche Begriffe schon höre, könnte ich  #q 
Gesetze sind dazu da, sie zu befolgen - das ist Fakt. Aber hört bitte auf auf andere Meinungen los zu gehen die ihr vor ein paar Jahren selber vertreten hättet.


----------



## Swobbi (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Siluris schrieb:
			
		

> Hei @
> 
> Ich denke, swobbi hat heute einen Moralischen.
> Erst die Schonzeiten erweitern, dann die Brittelmaße erhöhen, und jetzt die Umfrage bezüglich Lebendköder.
> ...



Najo Moralischen hob i kan oba i bin nach wie vor dafür das in OÖ wieder lebend gefischt werden darf(bringen wirds zwar eh nix oba trotzdem). Hob aso zumindest meine größten Rauber in meinen Leben gefangen. Es war immer meine Methode Nr.1 und von dem steige ich nicht runter. 

Jamsy des von dir stimmt eigentlich a, dei Aussage.

LG

Swobbi


----------



## herrm (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

bin für lebendköder wo es angebracht ist auf welchen fisch ich angle.
wie oft angelt ihr auf ein hecht  der auf kunstköder nicht mehr beisst,weil er die schon alle kennt und dir die preise sagen kann,aber mit einem natürlichen köder gehts.
speziel wels mit totem köderfisch,naja wer zeit hat.
das verbot ist genauso unsinnig,dass ich jeden massigen fisch dem gewässer entnehmen muss.


----------



## Siluris (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

@hermm

genau am punkt.

Siluris


----------



## Swobbi (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				herrm schrieb:
			
		

> bin für lebendköder wo es angebracht ist auf welchen fisch ich angle.
> wie oft angelt ihr auf ein hecht  der auf kunstköder nicht mehr beisst,weil er die schon alle kennt und dir die preise sagen kann,aber mit einem natürlichen köder gehts.
> speziel wels mit totem köderfisch,naja wer zeit hat.
> das verbot ist genauso unsinnig,dass ich jeden massigen fisch dem gewässer entnehmen muss.



Und wieder einer meiner Meinung 

Danke

Swobbi #6


----------



## Timmy (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

:q 





			
				Swobbi schrieb:
			
		

> Najo Moralischen hob i kan oba i bin nach wie vor dafür das in OÖ wieder lebend gefischt werden darf(bringen wirds zwar eh nix oba trotzdem). Hob aso zumindest meine größten Rauber in meinen Leben gefangen. Es war immer meine Methode Nr.1 und von dem steige ich nicht runter.
> 
> 
> Jamsy des von dir stimmt eigentlich a, dei Aussage.
> ...


 
This is a vey nice way of posting your opinion....................vielleicht kann der nächste was in russisch oder suaheli..............:q 
Vielleicht ist es bei diesem thema besser, wenn man´s nicht versteht.....|wavey:


----------



## Codhunter (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Jedes Gewässer hat zwar seine Besonderheiten und Fische sind launisch... ich brauche für meine Zielfische höchstens mal lebende Würmer, von daher... Aber wieso sollen's lebende Köfi's sein, ich denke, dass tote genauso gut fangen...


----------



## herrm (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

kommt auf den zielfisch an.wollte nicht wissen wieviele fische mit lebedigem köder gefangen wurden,und dann berichtet man gefangen mit totem köder.


----------



## Elbe-Fan (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

oh, oh, ist wohl saure gurkenzeit, man merkt schon an dem thema das euch allen das angeln fehlt..........bald geht es wieder los und der kopf ist wieder klar  Gruß elbe fan


----------



## Swobbi (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Stimmt da kenne ich auch ein paar von diesen Kanidaten


----------



## duck_68 (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> :q
> 
> This is a vey nice way of posting your opinion....................vielleicht kann der nächste was in russisch oder suaheli..............:q
> Vielleicht ist es bei diesem thema besser, wenn man´s nicht versteht.....|wavey:




 :m  :m  :m Deutsche Sprache -  schwere Sprache


----------



## ThomasRö (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ich finde es gehört wieder erlaubt, stehe ich offen dazu auch wenn ich die Zeit wo es erlaubt war nicht richtig miterlebt hab. Von älteren Vereinskollegen die ja immer irgendwas erzählen, weiß ich, dass es effektiver ist mit lebendem KöFi zu angeln.
Ethnisch mache ich keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Wurm und einem Fisch. 
Wenn die Fische auf Menschen angeln würden(mal angenommen) würden sie auch solche Methoden ergreifen, wenn es sich als fängiger erweisen würde.
Aber ich kann es verstehen wenn manche damit nicht angeln wollen, würde ja keiner gezwungen...


----------



## eisentrude (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Fangt ihr jetzt weniger oder kleiner mit totem Köfi? 
Dann lasst Euch doch was einfallen, dass der Tote lebt! 
Oder stört genau das - sich was einfallen lassen zu müssen?


----------



## Timmy (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es gehört wieder erlaubt, stehe ich offen dazu auch wenn ich die Zeit wo es erlaubt war nicht richtig miterlebt hab. Von älteren Vereinskollegen die ja immer irgendwas erzählen, weiß ich, dass es effektiver ist mit lebendem KöFi zu angeln.
> Ethnisch mache ich keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Wurm und einem Fisch.
> Wenn die Fische auf Menschen angeln würden(mal angenommen) würden sie auch solche Methoden ergreifen, wenn es sich als fängiger erweisen würde.
> Aber ich kann es verstehen wenn manche damit nicht angeln wollen, würde ja keiner gezwungen...


 
Das Du "eth*n*isch" keinen Unterschied machst kann ich gut verstehen.:q #h 

Das wär ein klasse Thema für nen neuen Thread:"Wenn Fische auf Menschen angeln würden..............".............ich schmeiß mich grad weg.

Thomas, Du hast meinen Sonntag gerettet!:q :q :q :q


----------



## herrm (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

das einfallen stört überhaupt nicht,das verbot stört.


----------



## Adrian* (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

ach die tierschützer, die haben eh keine ahnung...wenn die selber angeln würden würden die mal merken was die teilweise für ein schwachsin erzählen!


----------



## herrm (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

sieht man an den comeranen,erst rote liste bis sie sich ins endlose vermehrt haben.
jetzt sind sie eine gefahr für jedes fischwasser,aber das interresiert keinen von denen.


----------



## lordwuddy (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ich machs kurz, ich hab dagegen gestimmt. Aus dieser Disskusion halt ich mich raus, jeder soll es so machen wie er will. Ich habe noch nie lebende Köderfische verwendet.
lordwuddy


----------



## Forellenudo (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Kein Kommentar #d


----------



## Billi_AB (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Wieso sollte es zoff hier geben ? Ich selbst finde das Thema schon sehr interessant und bin auch der vollen Überzeugung , das ein lebender Köderfisch einfach viel fängiger ist , als ein toter. 
Ab das jetzt verboten ist oder nicht , das sei mal da hingestellt.  Bin mal gespannt , welche Meinungen über die Fängigkeit der beiden Methoden hier noch geschrieben werden.


----------



## barsch_zocker (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



> Wieso sollte es zoff hier geben ?


 
Nimm einfach mal die Suchefunktion im Board 

barsch_zocker

... fehlt nur noch... Zander?!? (Sorry, aber der Trittbrettfahrerwitz musste sein)


----------



## Billi_AB (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Versteh ich jetzt nicht... ;+  Gibt doch nur zwei Antworten , die eine,  ja - es geht besser mit lebend Köderfisch und die andere, nein - ich fange besser mit toten Köderfischen. 
Wo liegt da das Problem ?


----------



## krauthi (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

wenn ich in belgien bin dan angel ich mit lebenden   aber bei uns  und in holland  nur mit toten köfi´s   
ist  für den zander eh besser  
um auf hecht jagd zu machen ist aber ein lebender köfi  unschlagbar 

aber eben jeder so wie er mag  und wie er es mit seinem gewissen vereinbaren kann

gruß krauthi


----------



## Billi_AB (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich in belgien bin dan angel ich mit lebenden aber bei uns und in holland nur mit toten köfi´s
> ist für den zander eh besser
> 
> 
> gruß krauthi


 
Ein toter Köderfisch ist für den Zander besser ?  Hast Du auch eine Erklärung dafür krauthi ? |kopfkrat


----------



## krauthi (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

wenn man mal den holländern über die schulter schaut wird man feststellen das die nur mit toten köfi´s auf zander angeln  wohlmöglich wird der köfi noch etwas mit dem stiefel bearbeitet ( oder einem messer)
der reiz  auf den zander ist somit viel größer als ein lebender köfi´s 
zumal es in holland auch verboten ist


gruß krauthi


----------



## Billi_AB (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Und das ganze bietet man dann auf Grund oder an der Pose an Krauthi ?


----------



## krauthi (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

auf grund


----------



## Mühle (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



> Wenn die Fische auf Menschen angeln würden(mal angenommen) würden sie auch solche Methoden ergreifen, wenn es sich als fängiger erweisen würde.



Ich lach mich scheckig! Wenn auf diesem Niveau diskutiert wird, auch von mir nur ein kurzes: Dagegen! :m 
Warum, tut ja anscheinend nichts zur Sache.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Swobbi (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Mühle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lach mich scheckig! Wenn auf diesem Niveau diskutiert wird, auch von mir nur ein kurzes: Dagegen! :m
> Warum, tut ja anscheinend nichts zur Sache.
> 
> Gruß Mühle



Warum bist du dagegen würde mich schon interessieren

LG

Swobbi


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Solange ich weiterhin genügend Raubfische mit Kunstködern, toten Köfis, Fetzen und Wurmbündel fange mache ich mir mit Sicherheit nicht mal die Mühe drüber nachzudenken wie ich mir jetzt lebende Köfis besorge, wie möglichst unbeschädigt ans Wasser bringe, wie möglichst verwicklungsfrei anbiete etc., von allen rechtlichen/ethischen/moralischen Aspekten mal abgesehen ist das einfach zu stressig.
Also ein klares: NEIN!


----------



## Forellenudo (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

@Thomas

Bin genau der gleichen Meinung #6


----------



## hoeli (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Halte ich für ein überflüssiges Thema !!

Gruesse

Hoeli


----------



## Billi_AB (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				hoeli schrieb:
			
		

> Halte ich für ein überflüssiges Thema !!
> 
> Gruesse
> 
> Hoeli


 
Wieso legst Du Holz ins Feuer ? |kopfkrat  Ich finde das Thema hoch interessant , denn alle die ich kenne , angeln aus Überzeugung mit lebenden Köderfisch. Auch die Abstimmung zeigt , das fast die Hälfte der Besucher gerne wieder mit lebenden Köderfisch angeln würden (bzw. wird das in der Praxis ohnehin getan). 

Was ist der Vorteil eines lebenden Köderfisches?  Vielleicht sollte so das Thema lauten


----------



## the doctor (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Wenn jemand mit einem lebendem Fisch angelt, muss er natürlich auch konsequenzen ziehen, falls ihn einer erwischt!
Ich fische mit totem Köfi und habe bisher so immer meine Fische gefangen 
und wenns erlaubt währe, dann bin ich bestimmt nicht abgeneigt mich dem Gesetz zu wiedersprechen#6


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Nix Kommentar|uhoh:


----------



## Billi_AB (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand mit einem lebendem Fisch angelt, muss er natürlich auch konsequenzen ziehen, falls ihn einer erwischt!


 
Das ist leider das große Problem. Ich selbst angle nicht mit lebenden Köderfisch , denn ständiges umdrehen, aufstehen und nach dem Rechten schaun ist mir zu anstrengend. Begrüßen würde ich eine Gesetzesänderung, für den leb. Köderfisch, denoch.


----------



## Ansgar (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Moin,

Deutschland ist ein zivilisiertes Land ist, in dem Tierquaelerei verboten ist.

Angeln berechtigt nicht zum Tiere quaelen! 

Ein Umweltschuetzer ist nicht per se ein schlechter Mensch. 

Viele Angler sind Umweltverschmutzer (siehe eindeutig von Anglern produzierter Muell) und Tierquaeler - ich glaube "wir Angler" saegen uns den Ast ab auf dem wir selber sitzen - und mit so einer Umfrage wie Deiner, mit der Du hier kundgetan hast, dass Deine Geisteshaltung eher der eines Tierquaelers entspricht - bist Du ganz weit vorne an der Saege... 
Sind Leute wie Du, die zu immer weiteren Verboten fuehren werden, weil keine natuerliche Einsicht besteht... 
Ohne so verbohrte Positionen haette man sich vermutlich damals (zu Zeiten vor dem Verbot) auf eine fischschonende Ankoederung einigen koennen, gibt ja diverse Varianten (per Gummiband oder so) - aber je weniger Einsicht, desto haerter das Gesetz...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Meisteresox (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Finde es die persöhnliche meinung eines jeden aber durch die extrem höhere fangquote geht finde ich irgendwnn die spannung verloren,zumal ich diese diskussion für sinnlos halte da wir die gesetzte nicht ändern können,das ist klar!!!wenn jeder lebend Köfi anbieten dürfte denke ich sogar, da es noch viel zu viele menschen  gibt die jeden fisch richten und soo wahlos ihre kühltruhen füllen ,das es noch schlechter um unsere Zander und Hechte aussehen würde leider ist es nach meiner erfahrung so das an eiem tag der fängig ist auf lebend 4 bis 6 beissen und bei totem köfi nur 1 bis 2  und das sagen wir mal auf bsp weise 10 000 angler mit der zeit was meint ihr??wo nimmt die überfischung nicht zu und dann noch die kormorane .......


----------



## Meisteresox (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

ok luft raus liebe grüsse euer Rainer


----------



## just_a_placebo (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Naja wie Muldentaler77 schon sagte: "Wer ohne Sünd ist, der Werfe den ersten Stein!"

Ich fische mit totem Köfi und befürworte dieses Gesetz! Man sieht ja an der Statistik, dass ich da nicht allein dastehe (beruhigt mich doch ein wenig)...

Soll jeder machen was er will (Anarchie  ) aber denke, man sollte keinem Tier unnötige Qual bereiten! Was manche nicht alles für einen Fisch mehr tun...

Im übrigen meine ich auch, dass man Naturschutz mit Angeln kombinieren kann!
Dass keiner ne weiße Weste hat und auch jeder Vorbildnaturschützer seinen Strom vom Kohlekraftwerk bekommt sollte jedem klar sein.

Da gabs auch mal einen Ausspruch der so ähnlich lautet wie:
"Wir Menschen enspringen wie alles Leben der Natur, also ist unser Handeln ebenso natürlich wie das eines jeden anderen Lebewesens."
-> Egal was wir machen, wir haben uns nichts vorzuwerfen.

(nur meine bescheidene Meinung)


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Hallo und guten "Morgen",
Sicher ist das Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch eine sehr fängige Methode.Das wird kein ernst zunehmender Angler abstreiten.Auf der anderen Seite wurden , mitbedingt durch das Verbot, neue Techniken bzw. Systeme entwickelt die auch erfolgreich "auf Raubfisch" sind.Daher sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit das Verbot kippen zu wollen.Der Raubfischangler muß sich nur eben darauf einstellen.Für die jüngere Anglergeneration ist das sicher kein Akt.Nur die älteren haben damit (zumindest einige) ein Problem.
Wenn ich noch Hecht und CO hinterher stellen würde , würde ich neben Blech ,auch noch den leb.-Köderfisch nutzen.Da ich aber diese Rauber schon jahrelang nicht mehr beangle stellt sich das Problem für mich nicht.

Ps. Eine Bitte an die Leute die dieses Thema nicht(mehr) mögen.Hört bitte auf Probleme krampfhaft herbei reden zu wollen.Das stört nur den Versuch eines sachlichens Gesprächs.Gebt bitte den Leuten die dieses Thema interessiert und darüber schreiben wollen die Möglichkeit einer störungsfreien Diskussion.
Danke.


----------



## duck_68 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Deutschland ist ein zivilisiertes Land ist, in dem Tierquaelerei verboten ist.
> 
> ...




 |good:  |good:


----------



## schomi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ich bin für den lebenden Köderfisch.

Es gibt zu viele Verbote und Einschränkungen.

Ich kann nicht den lebenden Köderfisch verteufeln und gleichzeitig einen Wurm mit einer Ködernadel aufziehen.

Der Angler sollte nach seinem Wissen und Gewissen entscheiden.

Allerdings hätten wir ohne Verbote und Einschränkungen viel weniger Diskussionsstoff,
das wäre doch schade. 

Gruß

Reinhold


----------



## STeVie (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				schomi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin für den lebenden Köderfisch.
> 
> Es gibt zu viele Verbote und Einschränkungen.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso!


----------



## NorbertF (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ich fische immer lebend.

Die Wiederbelebungsmassnahmen nach dem Totfischen sind mir einfach zu anstrengend auf Dauer.
Elektroschocks, Adrenalinspritzen...das geht auf den Kreislauf.


----------



## Counter-Striker (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Würden sie das Angeln hier verbieten oder so sehr einschränken das man kein spass mehr daran hat , dann würde viele Jugendliche nicht angeln , sondern Häuserwände beschmieren , randalieren , omas und opas ausrauben usw. also Angeln schützt auch etwas davor das viele Jugendliche Gewaltsam werden.


----------



## Dadycool21 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Tag auch,

man sollte ein Tier nicht unnötig quälen, es hat etwas mit Verantwortungsbewusstsein zu tun. Auch wenn es nachgewiesen ist das Fische keinen Schmerz fühlen.

Mehr muss man zu diesem Thema nicht sagen.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## guetselman (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Mir ists relativ egal, da ich meine Hechte, auch zu Zeiten wo es noch erlaubt war, immer schon mit dem toten Köfi gefangen habe, deshalb stellt sich die Frage nicht (mehr) für mich.
Außerdem nervten mich auch diese ewigen Verwicklungen und das ewige Aufpassen wo denn der Köfi hinschwimmt - naja, wenn die Technik fehlt erübrigt sich so manch Gewissensfrage ganz von selbst#t 
Allerdings hab ich moralisch gesehen kein Prob damit wenns jemand tut und somit hab ich für JA gestimmt, denn das war ja die Frage hier...|rolleyes 

...da sind mir die umweltverschmutzenden Angler ein viel größerer Dorn im Auge:r


----------



## **bass** (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

also möchte nicht in irgendwelche streitereien verbunden werden, aber wie manche wissen bin ich aus luxemburg und bei uns ist der lebende erlaubt und ich angel auch damit benutze jedoch auch tote köfis.
dass es quälerei ist seh ich nicht ganz ein, denn mann kann sagen was mann will hängt irgendein fisch am haken ist das auch schon quälerei (vor allem der stressfaktor für den fisch) deshalb zieht dieses argument nicht bei mir.
wie schon gesagt wäre es besser angler würden auf ihren müll achten,und die ''ministerien'die solche gesetze rausbringen würden mehr auf verschmutzung der gewässer durch einleiter usw... aufpassen.
den lebenden köfi zu verbieten ist in meinen augen und auch bei vielen anderen angler hierzulande einfach nur blödsinn und ebenso ein grund warum wir luxemburger eher in frankreich angeln gehen anstatt mal bei euch rüber zu kommen (ausser natürlich spinnfischer)
deshalb werde ich jetzt dafür stimmen

bis dann


----------



## BigEarn (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Seit ich fische ist es verboten den Raubfischen mit lebenden Köfis nachzustellen. Deshalb vermisse ich den lebenden Köfi auch nicht und sehe auch keinen Grund, diesen wieder einzuführen, da man auch ohne genug fängt.
Kunstköder und toter Köderfisch bringen doch im Regelfall ausreichend Erfolg, da sehe ich keinen Grund, Kreaturen zu quälen indem man sie lebend an den Haken hängt. 
In einer Zeit in der wir als Angler genug Gegenwind bekommen sollte man sich überlegen, ob man durch solche Forderungen das Bild von "Tierquälern", das in den Köpfen vieler existiert weiter fördern will oder sich mit den Rechten die wir haben begnügt und versucht, die Akzeptanz für den Angelsport in der Gesellschaft weiter zu fördern versucht. 
Das Bild von Umweltschützern, welche gleichzeitig "lebende Fische mit Haken durchstechen" trägt sicherlich nicht zur Glaubwürdigkeit unserer Sportart bei.

@ Ansgar     Wo ist deine "ä"-Taste?  :q


----------



## mikemolto (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Also früher haben wir unsere Fische mit lebenden Köderfischen gefangen;
nun fangen wir sie mit toten. Also was.

Hörte aus gutinformierten Kreisen, dass nunmehr kleine Hämmerchen verkauft werden um Würmer zu betäuben.

Für Kleinstköder wie Fliegen, Maden etc. ist aus Tierschutzgründen ein 
Betäubungsgas zu verwenden.

Der Umgang mit den " Lebenden" soll auch noch gesetzlich ratifiziert werden.

Es lebe die Umsicht..........


----------



## Big Fins (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Das Verbot kam doch nur aufgrund der "Initiative" von einigen Umweltschwachmaten, "oh das kleine Fischli zappelt so doll am Haken, schnell verbieten"
Natürlich kann man auch mit totem Köfi gut fangen, aber was kann diese Padagrapfenfurzerei nützen? Außer von hunderten Anzeigen eifrieger Beamtenmenschlein, die einen toten Köfi plötzlich im Jesuszustand gesehen haben wollen. 
Überall sonst in der Welt ist es erlaubt, aber das ist die Bürokratie auch nicht mal halb soviel wie hier.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Donnerwetter; schon auf Seite 5 und immer noch ruhig und sachlich. 
So solls auch bleiben. Als Kind hab ich zuletzt mit lebendem Köfi geangelt und das ist 36 Jahre her.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



> Donnerwetter; schon auf Seite 5 und immer noch ruhig und sachlich.


Mich freuts))


----------



## Mühle (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



> Ich kann nicht den lebenden Köderfisch verteufeln und gleichzeitig einen Wurm mit einer Ködernadel aufziehen.



Das ist mit Verlaub eines der größten Scheinargumente, welches in dieser Diskussion ins Feld geführt wird. Würdest Du dann auch ohne Probleme eine Ratte beim Angeln auf Waller lebend anködern? Oder einen Menschen? Das doch wohl nicht. Also muss irgendwo doch eine Grenze gezogen werden. Ich finde es gar nicht so unlogisch, diese Grenze dann eben zwischen den Nichtwirbeltieren und Wirbeltieren zu ziehen.

Obwohl ich selbst dagegen bin, kann ich es nachvollziehen, dass Leute lieber wieder mit dem lebenden Köderfisch angeln gehen würden. Aber bitte nicht mit diesem Argument!!!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Big Fins (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Kind hab ich zuletzt mit lebendem Köfi geangelt und das ist 36 Jahre her.


 
Es geht doch nicht darum, wann jemand zuletzt mit lebendem Köfi vor x Jahren gefischt hat.


			
				mikemolto schrieb:
			
		

> Hörte aus gutinformierten Kreisen, dass nunmehr kleine Hämmerchen verkauft werden um Würmer zu betäuben.
> 
> Für Kleinstköder wie Fliegen, Maden etc. ist aus Tierschutzgründen ein
> Betäubungsgas zu verwenden.
> ...


Mein Vorposter formulierte es treffend, wenn die "Umweltschützer" sich drauf eingeschossen haben, wird es immer mehr Verbote geben.
"Oh der kleine Wurmie zappelt so am Haken, schnell verbieten. Die Maden sehen auch etwas unglücklich aus. Und den Watti setzen wir auf die Rote Liste."
Eines Tages wird selbst das Angeln verboten, weil man vom Verbietungswahn nicht mehr weg kommt.
Man kann ja dann einmal im Monat einen Trip in die Nachbarstaaten veranstalten, solange das Verbot nicht EU-Weit gilt.


----------



## Quappenqualle (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Macht doch mal ne (anonyme) Umfrage, wer von den Boardis schonmal mit lebendem Köfi *geangelt hat*. Ist bestimmt sehr interessant..


----------



## wodibo (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Zuerst danke ich für die größtenteils sehr sachliche Diskussion zu diesem heißen Thema #6

Also ich hab vor dem Verbot mit lebendem Köfi geangelt.
Nach dem Verbot halt nicht mehr und hab meine Methode umgestellt. Auf Hecht gings halt mit totem Köfi an Segelpose und auf Grund kam etwas Styropor in den toten Köfi. Ich kann nicht behaupten das ich dadurch schlechter gefangen hab (jetzt nur noch Salzwasser). Deswegen stimme ich mit nein.


----------



## Veit (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ich voll und ganz dafür, dass der lebende Köderfisch wieder erlaubt wird.


----------



## prinz1 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Hallo an alle erst mal !
Bin solange dabei , muß aber heute auch mal was schreiben , nicht immer nur lesen !
Habe für ja gestimmt , bin aber wie viele andere der Meinung : jeder sollte es selber wissen und für sich vertreten können , vor wem auch immer !
Petri heil !
und bis demnächst !
Der Prinz aus der Lausitz    #6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ich habe auch für ja gestimmt, ich angele aber mit toten. 
Es ist mir einfach zu stressig, immer zu überlegen ob das jetzt ein biss war oder nicht oder den Köfi zu dirigieren, ne jungs, da bleib ich lieber sitzen... Andererseits habe ich letztes Jahr mal gestippt und ein Rotauge nach dem anderen gefangen - 2 mal wurde mir eins von einem Hecht abgerissen!! Es lockt also definitiv mehr, wenn da was zappelt. Aber darum gehts ja nicht, wie stressig wäre es denn wenn andauern was beißt....:q  Ich verurteile aber keinen, der es tut-das gesetz an sich find ich nämlich Schwachsinn!! Wie umweltfreundlich ist denn ein von Greenpeace willkommen geheißenes Wasserkraftwerk, was Aale und andere Fische in Pfannentaugliche Stücke zerlegt...oder Kormoran...
Bleibt so sachlich, das ist interessant!#6 
Gruß by Andy


----------



## NorbertF (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



> Eines Tages wird selbst das Angeln verboten, weil man vom Verbietungswahn nicht mehr weg kommt.



Genau das ist das Endziel schon immer gewesen. Den Grünen sind die Fische doch völlig egal. Das sieht man auch daran was mein Vorredner so schön ausgeführt hat: Wasserkraftwerke sind "Öko"...ein Schmarrn.
Das geht bei denen immer alles schleichend, sie nutzen die Schwachstellen der Demokratie um ihre Ziele durchzusetzen.
Als sie damals in den 80igern aufkamen galten sie als extreme Partei (was sie auch sind) und es wurde sogar über ein Verbot nachgedacht (Paralellen zur NPD Debatte?).
Richtig ernstgenommen hat sie aber keiner. Tja. Jetzt sitzen sie in der Regierung und fast ALLE "Reformen" die wir bekommen sind grün.
Zig Milliarden für Bezuschussung der unrentablen "regenerativen Energie", statt das Geld für Steuersenkungen und damit Senkung der Arbeitslosigkeit zu verwenden.  Das Ergebnis sehen wir. Trotzdem haben sie ein gutes Image? Aussenpolitik? Niemand redet mehr mit Fischer, der kriegt nichtmal nen Termin bei der Putzfrau im Weissen Haus. Die Deutschen lieben ihn und springen begeistert auf den "hasst Amerika" Zug auf. 

So jetzt wieder die Kurve zum Angeln...da ist das genau das gleiche. Es ist ein schleichender Prozess. Das Angeln wird immer mehr eingeschränkt bis es de facto verboten ist. Fischerprüfung. Lebender Köderfisch. Setzkescherverbot. Rücksetzverbot. Ausweisung immer mehr Naturschutzgebiete und "Schutzzonen" (durch die dann Herden von selbsternannten Naturschützern latschen), die Liste geht immer weiter, ihr wisst das ja.
Und wir sind teilweise schon so gehirngewaschen (vor allem meine Generation und jünger), dass wir schon gar nicht mehr nachdenken und es auch noch gut finden. Lebender Köderfisch=Tierquälerei=schlecht. Das moderne Denken eines ökologisch bewussten, moralisch sauberen Deutschen lässt gar keine andere Denkweise mehr zu.
Besser wäre wir würden zusammenstehen und rigoros gegen diese Front mobilmachen. Stattdessen zerreden wir das Thema selbst. 

Es ist einfach ein Fakt dass Raubfische sehr stark auf das Zappeln verletzter oder gefangener Fische reagieren. Es ist schon vor 50 Jahren gelungen Raubfische durch das Abspielen von Tonbandaufnahmen harpunierter Fische anzulocken. Das waren zwar Haie, aber das Prinzip gilt auch im Süsswasser.

Wenn es wirklich um das Leid von Fischen ginge (geradezu lachhaft), dann gäbe es weitaus lohnendere Ansatzpunkte als die Köderfische von uns Anglern.

Mir ist es im Prinzip egal ob jetzt erlaubt oder nicht. Nur weigere ich mich die immer weiter gehende Bevormundung durch eine 10% Minderheit weiter zu akzeptieren. In allen Lebenslagen, nicht nur beim Fischen.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Lengjäger (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ich angel nicht mit lebenden Köderfischen, auch nicht wenn ich im Ausland aufhalte wo es erlaubt wäre. 

Kann der Fisch Schmerz empfinden?

Weiss ich nicht. Es gibt Veröffentlichungen, die sowohl dafür als auch dagegen sprechen. Aber solange es nicht einwandfrei feststeht, dass er keinen Schmerz empfinden kann, gehe ich davon aus, dass er es kann.

Somit ist aus diesem Grund allein angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch für mich kein Thema.

Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit eurem "Da darfst du aber auch keine Würmer, Maden etc. " verwenden. Da kann ich nur raten schaut euchb ein Buch über Neurobiologie an.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Super Norbert!!!

Ich hoffe wir Angler können uns zu einer Gemeinschaft zusammenfinden, die hilft unser dasein am wasser nicht noch mehr einzuschränken!
Falls das einigen schwerfallen sollte, weil ihn am anderen irgendwas stört, lese er sich mal folgende PETA-Seite durch: http://www.peta.de/kampagnen/fischerei/anglerlatein.html
Dann werden einige wohl klarer sehen...
Gruß Andy


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Bin ebenfalls *strikt gegen* das Fischen mit dem Lebenden Köderfisch !
Dies ist für mich persönlich eine Gewissensfrage !
Ich würde auch dort keinen Lebenden benützen, wo es erlaubt wäre !

meridian​


----------



## mastermix (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin für das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch, weil in manchen Situationen dies die fängigste Köderwahl ist.
Da der Gesetzgeber dies verboten hat, halte ich mich an das Verbot, unter anderem, weil ich nicht bestraft werden will.
Dort wo das Verbot nicht exisitiert, fische ich mit lebendem Köderfisch, wenn dies die Fangchancen erhöht.

Für mich *persönlich* ist das Fischen eine Tätigkeit bei der - bei allem Respekt vor der Kreatur - der Tod einer unbestimmten Anzahl von Kreaturen dazu gehört.

Ein paar Argumente in dieser Diskussion halte ich aber für nicht schlüssig:

Diese Argumente kommen von Befürwortern des lebenden Köfis und lauten sinngemäß: Die Umweltverschmutzung, die Industrie, die Kormorane, die Fischfangindustrie, (Liste beliebig fortsetzbar),..., quälen, schädigen, töten (auch fortsetzbar), die Fische ja *viel mehr* als ich.

Dieses Argument ist nicht haltbar, da nicht einzusehen ist, warum das schädigende Verhalten eines oder vieler anderer, *mein* schädigendes Verhalten rechtfertigen soll.

LG

Mastermix


----------



## Big Fins (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Peta ist einfach nur lächerlich, oder haben die beim Besatz von meFo und Lachs geholfen?
Haben die bei Reinigungsarbeiten der Flüsse und Seen geholfen ( ja richtig, Angler schmeißen Autoreifen und Fahrräder ins Wasser )
Peta darf sich aber gerne mit den Vogeljägern in Italien auseinander setzen, aber das tun die lieber nicht weil die ja ziemlich rabiat werden können ( die Vogeljäger).
Da hält man sich lieber an verdutzte deutsche Angler und die Grünen ( danke für 75% Benzinsteuer, "und kost Benzin auch 2,10DM, scheiß egal es wird schon gehn" haha ) freuts.


----------



## Billi_AB (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

:q  Bei uns ist soviel verboten , das man ständig nachdenken muss , was eigentlich noch erlaubt ist #6 

Ich hab jetzt von einigen gelesen , das der lebend Köderfisch wesentlich besser fängt , als der Tote. Andere schreiben widerrum , das es nahezu keinen unterschied macht. Nun macht mich das etwas stutzig , denn ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt , das der lebende Köderfisch der Natur am nähesten kommt.


----------



## wodibo (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

@NorbertF
sauber argumentiert und voll auf meiner Wellenlänge....aber bitte bitte lass die Politik außen vor. Wir haben im Board ein gentlement agreement das da lautet *no politic* und bitte lass uns dabei bleiben. Jedem von uns geht da der Hut hoch und dann knallts bei 7000 Mitgliedern doch zu schnell :m

Mich würde aber jetzt mal Eure Erfahrungen interessiern. Ich hab mit meiner Methode (Segelpose, Köfi mit Styro) zwar weniger Bisse und Fehlbisse gehabt aber durchaus größere Fische gefangen. Das beste Beispiel wäre mein Breitkopf der mittags auf Segelpose mit totem Köfi angeboten auf ca. 150 cm über Grund gebissen hat. Das war mein bisher größter Aal. Was die größe betrifft, gilt dies auch für Hecht und Zander!!!


----------



## NorbertF (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ja das ist ein weises agreement. No politics. Ich bin wohl etwas zu sehr abgeschweift, lässt sich halt schwer trennen, da ja ein Verbot immer von Politikern kommt.
Ich bemühe mich redlich das in Zukunft weniger politisch zu gestalten


----------



## the doctor (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> @NorbertF
> sauber argumentiert und voll auf meiner Wellenlänge....aber bitte bitte lass die Politik außen vor. Wir haben im Board ein gentlement agreement das da lautet *no politic* und bitte lass uns dabei bleiben. Jedem von uns geht da der Hut hoch und dann knallts bei 7000 Mitgliedern doch zu schnell :m
> 
> Mich würde aber jetzt mal Eure Erfahrungen interessiern. Ich hab mit meiner Methode (Segelpose, Köfi mit Styro) zwar weniger Bisse und Fehlbisse gehabt aber durchaus größere Fische gefangen. Das beste Beispiel wäre mein Breitkopf der mittags auf Segelpose mit totem Köfi angeboten auf ca. 150 cm über Grund gebissen hat. Das war mein bisher größter Aal. Was die größe betrifft, gilt dies auch für Hecht und Zander!!!


 
Ist bei mir aber nicht zutreffend!
Ich habe meine grösseren Fische alle auf Kunstköder gefangen und meinen bisher grössten Zander auf lebendem Köfi im "Ausland" überlisten können...
Selbst Barsche von mehr als 40cm Länge vergreifen sich meist ungern  an tote Köfis....
2 Barsche habe ich in meinen 13 Angeljahren auf toten Köfi gefangen und die restlichen unzähligen teilweise über 40cm alle auf Gummi oder Blech...


----------



## wodibo (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bemühe mich redlich das in Zukunft weniger politisch zu gestalten




Leg Dir skype zu und dann können wir loslegen :q :m


----------



## Lengjäger (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



> Peta ist einfach nur lächerlich, oder haben die beim Besatz von meFo und Lachs geholfen?



Was habt ihr eigentlich immer mit PETA? 

PETA hat nichts mit Umweltschutz/Umweltschutzorganisationen gemein.
PETA hat nichts mit Tierschutz/Tierschutzorganisationen gemein.

PETA ist eine "Tierrechtsorganisation", eine kleine, radikale Organisation, die allerdings keinen Einfluss auf Tierschutz und Naturschutz hat. Desweiteren hat sie trotz enormer Propagandamaßnahmen ebenfalls keinen Einfluß auf die öffentliche Meinung.
PETA eignet sich, das gebe ich ja zu, sehr gut als Feindbild, aber für mich sind sie schlicht zu unbedeutend, als dass ich mich mit ihnen auseinander setze.



> Haben die bei Reinigungsarbeiten der Flüsse und Seen geholfen ( ja richtig, Angler schmeißen Autoreifen und Fahrräder ins Wasser )


 
Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich unbekliebt mache. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Angler die größten Schweine am Wasser. Der größte Teil der Uferverschmutzung stammt von Anglern.
Und ich verallgemeinere das jetzt ganz bewußt. In meinem Verein sind über 1000 Mitglieder. Selbst wenn von denen nur 10% ihren Müll am Angelplatz hinterlassen, reicht das aus an jedem freien Uferbereich Wurmdosen, Kippenschachteln, Knicklichtverpackungen etc. zu finden, und das ist leider der Fall. 
Und da stört es überhaupt nicht das es nur 10% sind.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Warum geht es hier eigentlich soviel um PETA ?
Ich hab mit dem Club nix am Hut aber die eigentliche Frage ist doch eine andere ?
Immer , wenn so eine Umfrage gemacht wird, stürzt sich alles auf die PETA oder die Grünen. 
Wie sind denn überhaupt die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen in der Schweiz und in Österreich ?


----------



## Knispel (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Quappenqualle schrieb:
			
		

> Macht doch mal ne (anonyme) Umfrage, wer von den Boardis schonmal mit lebendem Köfi *geangelt hat*. Ist bestimmt sehr interessant..



Ich,  

nur ziehe ich denn auf dem Haken erst einen Wurm auf, mache Lippköderung. Kontrolle kommt: "Ein Biss, tatsächlich ..schau mal den blöden Fisch, der beißt auf so einen Haken auf Wurm........." wer soll da etwas gegenteiliges behaupten.


----------



## Knispel (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Lengjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich unbekliebt mache. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Angler die größten Schweine am Wasser. Der größte Teil der Uferverschmutzung stammt von Anglern.
> Und ich verallgemeinere das jetzt ganz bewußt. In meinem Verein sind über 1000 Mitglieder. Selbst wenn von denen nur 10% ihren Müll am Angelplatz hinterlassen, reicht das aus an jedem freien Uferbereich Wurmdosen, Kippenschachteln, Knicklichtverpackungen etc. zu finden, und das ist leider der Fall.
> Und da stört es überhaupt nicht das es nur 10% sind.



Das machen keine Angler, das sind die bösen Umweltschützer welche die Angler von den Gewässern weg haben wollen, schon daran gedacht ? Allerdings räume ich denn den Müll von denen auch mit auf....und schwupp die wupp ist alles wieder sauber.


----------



## hechtrudi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

lebendiger köderling,weil es nix besseres gibt!! :q


----------



## Anni (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ich denke mal,es gibt sooooo viele andere möglichkeiten zum Fische fangen#6 

In Bayern ist es mit Lebendköder verboten und das ist gut so#h

@hechtrudi
     Was hast Du davon wenn Du mit Lebendköder fischt?Gibt es Dir den besonderen kick beim fischen?????;+


----------



## hechtrudi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

JO,erst jage ich den köderfisch,dann jagt der hecht den köderfisch,und ich bin der lachende dritte,das ist kreislauf verstehst du!! tja so is dat mit den umfragen im board,kann nicht für jeden rechtgemacht werden!! sach ma,angelst du mit lebendigen würmern?? mfg rüdi #6


----------



## HEWAZA (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Fängiger ist mit Sicherheit der Lebende (der Bewegungsreiz kommt hinzu = Ihr wisst das ist der entscheidende Reiz z.B beim Gufiangeln ist). Und ausserdem gibts nichts Natürlicheres als den Lebenden-Köfi.
Ich fische aber trotzdem mit den Toten (ok - mittlerweile mit Kunstköder) weil der Lebende VERBOTEN ist.


----------



## bine (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ich angle nicht mit lebendem Köderfisch!  #6


----------



## Knispel (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				hechtrudi schrieb:
			
		

> JO,erst jage ich den köderfisch,dann jagt der hecht den köderfisch,und ich bin der lachende dritte,das ist kreislauf verstehst du!! tja so is dat mit den umfragen im board,kann nicht für jeden rechtgemacht werden!! sach ma,angelst du mit lebendigen würmern?? mfg rüdi #6



Gibt Rudi mal recht, mach ich auch so ( siehe seite vorher )


----------



## Knispel (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				HEWAZA schrieb:
			
		

> Fängiger ist mit Sicherheit der Lebende (der Bewegungsreiz kommt hinzu = Ihr wisst das ist der entscheidende Reiz z.B beim Gufiangeln ist). Und ausserdem gibts nichts Natürlicheres als den Lebenden-Köfi.
> Ich fische aber trotzdem mit den Toten (ok - mittlerweile mit Kunstköder) weil der Lebende VERBOTEN ist.



Es ist auch verboten bei Rot über die Ampel zugehen, maßige Fische wieder zurücksetzen, nur 24 Std. an einem Angelplatz zu sitzen, Boillis sind verboten, das Nachtangeln wegen der Nachtruhe der Fische auch, das Wettangeln ( heute ja gemeinschafts oder Hegefischen genannt ) mir fällt bestimmt noch was ein......


----------



## Lengjäger (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Lengjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich unbekliebt mache. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Angler die größten Schweine am Wasser. Der größte Teil der Uferverschmutzung stammt von Anglern.
> Und ich verallgemeinere das jetzt ganz bewußt. In meinem Verein sind über 1000 Mitglieder. Selbst wenn von denen nur 10% ihren Müll am Angelplatz hinterlassen, reicht das aus an jedem freien Uferbereich Wurmdosen, Kippenschachteln, Knicklichtverpackungen etc. zu finden, und das ist leider der Fall.
> Und da stört es überhaupt nicht das es nur 10% sind.






			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Das machen keine Angler, das sind die bösen Umweltschützer welche die Angler von den Gewässern weg haben wollen, schon daran gedacht ? Allerdings räume ich denn den Müll von denen auch mit auf....und schwupp die wupp ist alles wieder sauber.



Das ist nicht dein Ernst, oder |kopfkrat


----------



## Rosi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Habe mit ja gestimmt ohne lange zu lesen. Ich finde die vielen Verbote schlimm.
Es muß doch jeder selbst mit sich im Reinen sein. 
Die Frage ist für mich: Wo waren damals die 2,5 mio dt Angler, als dieses Gesetz beschlossen wurde? Deren Anzahl ist sicher noch höher, aber die wenigsten sind im Verein organisiert. Jedenfalls muß die Lobbi der Tierschützer den heißeren Draht gehabt haben, denn es gibt sicherlich mehr Angler als Tierschützer.


----------



## Knispel (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Lengjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nicht dein Ernst, oder |kopfkrat



das war nur ironisch gemeint. Ich ärgere mich auch immer, nur räume ich den Dreck denn eben mit weg.


----------



## ThomasRö (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ich finde es geradezu lächerlich, dass manche nicht mit lebendem KöFi angeln würden, weil sie nicht wissen ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden oder nicht. Gleichzeitig angeln sie aber mit lebenden Würmern. Wisst ihr von denen ob sie Schmerzen empfinden oder nicht? Und kommt mir nicht mit irgendeiner tollen Studie, es gibt Studien ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden oder nicht, die "Naturschützer" sagen Ja, die Wissenschaftler die zu den Anglern stehen Nein. So wäre es mit den Würmern auch. Woher wollt ihr wissen, dass Würmer, Maden usw. keine Schmerzen empfinden. 

Schon gehört: Es soll Angler geben die schlagen KöFis tot und fangen Raubfische und setzen sie wieder zurück. Hat zwar eigentlich hier nix zu suchen, aber egal...

Auch soll es Angler geben, die fangen Fische und setzen sie zurück...

Schon mal eine Katze beobachtet wie sie ihren Kleinen eine lebende Maus bringt damit sie damit "spielen"? Ich werde jetzt nicht erzählen, dass Katzen hundert mal grösser sein könnten und das Selbe mit Menschen machen könnten, sonst kommt wieder so ein ganz ganz toller ganz ganz schlauer und erzählzt mir, dass es das nicht gibt...
Von daher angelt halt mit lebendem KöFi oder nicht, ich würde es tun!!!


----------



## rob (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

ich darf nicht da bei uns in österreich verboten.an das halt ich mich auch.punkt....wenn es wo anders erlaubt ist verwende ich natürlich auch lebende köderfische.
beim welsfischen zb....ganz wichtig!!!
beim hecht würd ich es auch machen wenn erlaubt wäre.fast alle anderen fische lassen sich auch so ganz gut fangen,da seh ich keine notwendigkeit.
versteh nicht das manche leute mit dem ein problem haben......wir sind ja alles jäger und angler,die sämtliche tricks verwenden wollen die man verwenden darf bzw kann.
lg rob


----------



## Lengjäger (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



> das war nur ironisch gemeint. Ich ärgere mich auch immer, nur räume ich den Dreck denn eben mit weg.



Na, da bin ich ja beruhigt. Ich dachte es gibt eine neue Verschwörungstheorie. :q 



> es gibt Studien ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden oder nicht, die "Naturschützer" sagen Ja, die Wissenschaftler die zu den Anglern stehen Nein.



Die Studien die von einem Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen ausgehen (z.B. Sneddon L.U., et al.;Wiesner und Ribbeck, 1991) stammen von echten Naturwissenschaftlern.

Die Studien die von keinem Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen ausgehen (z.B. Rose, 2002) stammen von echten Naturwissenschaftlern.

Die Ergebnisse kommen aufgrund unterschiedlicher Vorgehensweisen und Interpretationen zustande nicht aufgrund der von Schwarz-Weiss-Denken.


> Schon mal eine Katze beobachtet wie sie ihren Kleinen eine lebende Maus bringt damit sie damit "spielen"? Ich werde jetzt nicht erzählen, dass Katzen hundert mal grösser sein könnten und das Selbe mit Menschen machen könnten, sonst kommt wieder so ein ganz ganz toller ganz ganz schlauer und erzählzt mir, dass es das nicht gibt...



Was hat das mit den lebenden Köderfischen zu tun.



> Die Frage ist für mich: Wo waren damals die 2,5 mio dt Angler, als dieses Gesetz beschlossen wurde? Deren Anzahl ist sicher noch höher, aber die wenigsten sind im Verein organisiert.



Wo sind sie denn heute. Fragt doch mal einen Nichtangler, der auch keine Angler kennt, nach seiner Vorstellung von einem Angler. Da ist die dickbäuchige Schnappsdrossel die am Wasser Würmer badet noch die harmloseste Variante.
Hört einfach auf über Naturschützer, Tierschützer und andere Feindbilder zu lamentieren, die vertreten ihre Interessen, *und das machen sie sehr gut,*vor allem Lobby und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, da können VdDSF, Landesfischereiverbände und Vereine noch einiges lernen.


----------



## Reisender (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

War das heute ein schönes wetter.. und ich habe nichts gefangen, und bin zufrieden..#h #h


----------



## Billi_AB (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> War das heute ein schönes wetter.. und ich habe nichts gefangen, und bin zufrieden..#h #h


 
Reisender bist Du Dir sicher , daß das zu diesem Thema passt ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Swobbi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Deutschland ist ein zivilisiertes Land ist, in dem Tierquaelerei verboten ist.
> 
> ...




Bist oder warst du schon jemals ein Fischer mit Herz????????? |gr: 
Wenn ja kann ich nicht so einen Mist schreiben. |uhoh: 
Sicherlich gibt es bei uns Anglern schwarze Schafe in unkto Misst, es gehören aber auch Fußgeher und Radfahrer auch dazu, das ist aber nicht Thema der meines Beitrages. |krach:


----------



## Reisender (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

@Billi_AB

natürlich bin ich hier richtig  !!!! wenn du mal in suchen gehst, findest du viel über dieses tehma..... 

 ist doch eine never end story......


----------



## Billi_AB (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Na jetzt bekommt Dein Beitrag sinn :q  
Sagt mal , ist schonmal einer erwischt worden mit lebenden Köderfisch und was ist passiert ? War der Fischereischein gleich weg oder gibts da nur ein Ordnungsgeld ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

@Billi_AB


Kann ich nicht sagen!!!! aber vieleicht stelste mal eine frage ins board... und du bekommst vieleicht auch einige ehrliche antworten.... würde ich mal versuchen!!!

zur strafe!!!! ich denke mal das du deinen lappen los bist, oder wie ein autofahrer behandelt wirst.....  |kopfkrat |kopfkrat     

mit sicherheit bekommste nicht soviele antworten wie bei diesem TH...#h


----------



## Mühle (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Merkwürdig, dass sich hier bereits Leute in einem öffentlichen Forum damit rühmen, wie geschickt sie wider das Gesetz handeln, ohne dass es ihnen nachgewiesen werden kann.

Für mich der richtige Zeitpunkt, aus der Diskussion auszusteigen. Unglaublich!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Billi_AB (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Mühle schrieb:
			
		

> Merkwürdig, dass sich hier bereits Leute in einem öffentlichen Forum damit rühmen, wie geschickt sie wider das Gesetz handeln, ohne dass es ihnen nachgewiesen werden kann.
> 
> Für mich der richtige Zeitpunkt, aus der Diskussion auszusteigen. Unglaublich!
> 
> Gruß Mühle


 
Du hast das jetzt aber auch sehr geschickt geschrieben , somit könnten hier fast Alle gemeint sein. Wenn ich sowas schreibe , dann sollte ich schon die Person benennen , denn solche Beiträge bringen nur ärger


----------



## Mühle (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Wieso? Jeder der lesen kann, kann sich ja den entsprechenden Beitrag raussuchen? Denunziantentum war noch nie meine Sache und an dieser Stelle, wo Leute sich selbst denunzieren, ja auch gar nicht nötig.

In diesem Sinne... Gruß Mühle


----------



## AngelAndy20 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ich find den Tipp klasse!
Genau wie ich die Blitzermeldungen im Radio klasse finde!
Stellt doch nicht euren eigenen Kollegen Beinchen...
Gruß Andy


----------



## duck_68 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Billi_AB schrieb:
			
		

> Na jetzt bekommt Dein Beitrag sinn :q
> Sagt mal , ist schonmal einer erwischt worden mit lebenden Köderfisch und was ist passiert ? War der Fischereischein gleich weg oder gibts da nur ein Ordnungsgeld ? |kopfkrat




Du kannst das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köfi ja gerne mal in Bayern (unter den Augen des Gesetzes  ) ausprobieren :q  :q 

Hab mir mal sagen lassen, dass es außer dem Schein auch noch bis zu 5000 Euro kosten soll  

Wenn Du möchtest kannst Du's ja mal testen - würde aber noch bis zum 16.02 warten   dann hat der Raubfisch auch noch Schonzeit - dann kommt zu dem lebenden Köfi noch die Strafe des Befischens in der Schonzeit hinzu...


Ich habe meine größten Raubfische (Zander 16 Pfund und Hecht 15 Pfund) übrigens nicht mit einem Lebenden Köfi gefangen - Als ich zu Fischen begonnen habe, war es noch erlaubt...

So long

PS habe mit NEIN gestimmt, weils wirklich keinen Unterschied bringt!!!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ruhig, wir haben es schon bis Seite 8 geschafft, ohne dass der Moderator eingreifen musste.
Zum Thema selbst habe ich mich in den 10 vorhergehenden Threats schon ausgiebig ausgelassen = Mein Köfi ist tot


----------



## rob (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

gibt ja auch keinen grund einzugreifen.danke schön dafür
solange alle bei der sache bleiben und miteinander in einem ordentlichen ton umgehen find ich es interessant mitzulesen und die einzelnen ansichten zu studieren.einen thema das polarisiert,ganz klar.
wichtig ist mir das fakt zu unterstreichen,das man sich an die gänigen gesetzte halten muss,ganz egal welche persönlichen ansichten man zu diesem thema hat.
ist es erlaubt,soll jeder selber für sich entscheiden ob er es für den fang seines zielfisches nutzen möchte.aber immer mit der grösst möglichen vorsicht!
soweit möglich ,..das geb ich zu.
lg rob


----------



## Billi_AB (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Also ich habe noch *NIE *einen kennengelernt , der mir von einem "Entzug des Fischreischein's wegen fischen mit lebendigen Köderfisch" erzählt hat. Kennt Ihr persönlich welche, die davon berichtet haben oder die sogar erwischt wurden ? ;+


----------



## charly151 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Swobbi schrieb:
			
		

> Bist oder warst du schon jemals ein Fischer mit Herz????????? |gr:
> Wenn ja kann ich nicht so einen Mist schreiben. |uhoh:
> Sicherlich gibt es bei uns Anglern schwarze Schafe in unkto Misst, es gehören aber auch Fußgeher und Radfahrer auch dazu, das ist aber nicht Thema der meines Beitrages. |krach:


 
Hallo,

wie befestigt man besten einen lebenden Köderfisch?
Beim langsamen Schleppangeln (laut Literatur als es noch erlaubt war)
durch die Augen#q .
Lebender Köderfisch auf Grund : einfach die Schwimmblase zerstechen,
macht ja nix wenn der langsam im Schlamm erstickt.
Aale am Schwanz angehakt leben mindestens drei Tage
und der Wels freut sich.
Die meisten Meinungen für den lebenden Köderfisch " damit fang ich
mehr ".
Dann fang ich lieber mit totem Köderfisch weniger!!
Weil ich bin Fischer mit Herz. 
Auch mein Köderfisch wäre vieleicht mal
" Fisch des Jahres" geworden.
Schmerzempfindung hin oder her,
der Respekt vor der Kreatur sollte im Vordergrund stehen 
und nicht der Kochtopf!!


----------



## duck_68 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Billi_AB schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe noch *NIE *einen kennengelernt , der mir von einem "Entzug des Fischreischein's wegen fischen mit lebendigen Köderfisch" erzählt hat. Kennt Ihr persönlich welche, die davon berichtet haben oder die sogar erwischt wurden ? ;+




Probieren geht über studieren - teste es halt einfach mal


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Billi_AB schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe noch *NIE *einen kennengelernt , der mir von einem "Entzug des Fischreischein's wegen fischen mit lebendigen Köderfisch" erzählt hat. Kennt Ihr persönlich welche, die davon berichtet haben oder die sogar erwischt wurden ? ;+


 
diesen Menschen kenne ich auch nicht ,
da es in der Regel Schwarzangler waren ...die erwischt worden sind OHNE Fischereischein!

Jedoch kenne ich einige denen sind auf Lebzeit 
*"ALLE HAKEN"* 
zu einer Art Nagel kalt umgeformt worden und dann Rot lackiert worden...:m 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## rob (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

also ich schon,...bei uns haben sie im letzten jahr an der donau 2 anglern wegen fischen mit lebendköder die karte entzogen.
sofort,is schon gut so!somit sehen alle das es bei groben verstössen keine toleranz gibt.leider ist dieses harte durchgreifen notwendig geworden,was man so teilweise am wasser beobachten muss.sonst würden einige alles machen und da geht es nicht nur um einsatz von lebendködern.
lg rob


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Hallo @all,



> der Respekt vor der Kreatur sollte im Vordergrund stehen


Wenn du das zu 100% durchziehen willst , bleib zu Hause. Alles andere ist nur ein Kompromiss , den jeder für sich allein zurecht legt.


> nicht der Kochtopf!!


Angeln diente ursprünglich dem Nahrungserwerb, erst heute in unserer Überflußgesellschaft verkommt Angeln immer mehr zum Sport.Dieser Umstand bietet unseren Gegnern immer mehr Angriffsfläche.Die passende Munition liefern wir dazu noch freihaus.

@charly,
Die Zitate dienten mir als Stichpunkte. Der weitere Inhalt ist kein "Angriff".
Sollte es trotzdem so aussehen--->Sorry!


----------



## Timmy (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				charly151 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wie befestigt man besten einen lebenden Köderfisch?
> Beim langsamen Schleppangeln (laut Literatur als es noch erlaubt war)
> ...


 
|good: #r


----------



## wodibo (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Swobbi schrieb:
			
		

> Bist oder warst du schon jemals ein Fischer mit Herz????????? |gr:
> Wenn ja kann ich nicht so einen Mist schreiben. |uhoh:
> Sicherlich gibt es bei uns Anglern schwarze Schafe in unkto Misst, es gehören aber auch Fußgeher und Radfahrer auch dazu, das ist aber nicht Thema der meines Beitrages. |krach:



Swobbi, ich bin jetzt schon ein paar Jährchen im AB und einer der Jecken  der immer gern lacht....Aber eines ist ganz klar! Solche Sprüche wie Du sie gegen ansgar losgelassen hast bringen mich auf die Palme. Das ist einer der mit Leib und Seele Angler ist. Ein Mensch der Natur und Kreatur liebt und schätzt. Ich werde es definitiv (und das schreibe ich nicht als Mod sondern als Member und Angler) zulassen das solche Kameraden angemacht werden. Denn dann werde ich angemacht!

Und nun zurück zum Thema :m


Denn da hat Rosi wirklich Recht



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist für mich: Wo waren damals die 2,5 mio dt Angler, als dieses Gesetz beschlossen wurde? Deren Anzahl ist sicher noch höher, aber die wenigsten sind im Verein organisiert. Jedenfalls muß die Lobbi der Tierschützer den heißeren Draht gehabt haben, denn es gibt sicherlich mehr Angler als Tierschützer



Und dabei gehts nicht nur ums lebend-oder tot-Köfiangeln sondern ums Angeln allgemein. Selbst da werden wir uns nicht einig und bieten unseren Gegnern alles was sie an Kanonenfutter brauchen!


----------



## Swobbi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ich wollte niemande anmachen es war nur eine Frage und das ist meine Einstellung, wenn du dich angegriffen fühlst tut es mir leid. ich entschulde mich dafür. Wenn du mich Melden möchtest dann musst du fairer weiße auch ihn melden denn er hat mich angegriffen und ich habe ihn nur was gefragt.

Wie gesagt wenn ihr das Missversteht tut mir das Leid wollte ich nicht das jemand verletzt wird wollte nur eine sachliche Diskusion mit euch führen.

Entschuldigung

Swobbi


----------



## Rosi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

An Billi, bei uns in Meck-Pom kostet das 10 000€, wenn du erwischt wirst. 
Steht in der Landesfischereiordnung unter § 33/21/2 Ordnungswidrigkeiten.


----------



## wodibo (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

@swobbi

da wird nix gemeldet...ich bin ja nicht in der Schule :q
Aber es gibt einfach Angler vor denen selbst ein "alter Hase" wie ich (ich angel seit über 35 Jahren) den Hut zieht....Ansgar ist einer von diesen Anglern :m


----------



## HeinzJuergen (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Also ich habe früher mit lebenden Köfi geangelt, weil es alle machten und
ich nichts anderes kannte.
Bin dann umgestiegen worden auf tote. Entspricht mittlerweile auch voll meiner Einstellung. 
Fange trotzdem. 
Darum bin ich für Beibehaltung des Verbots
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Nauke (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Leute,

wieviel Argumente wollt Ihr den Anti-Anglern noch liefern.
Die lesen auch mit.

Macht Schluß, das hin und her hier bringt doch nichts.

Wenn einer ernst was erreichen will, dann bitte sammelt, in entsprechender Form, Stimmen und reicht mit ausreichender Begründung eine Pedition ein.


----------



## Reisender (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

@HeinzJuergen

sorry !!! angehender Veteran :q :q :q  gut Post....


@all


Aber tot ist tot........und wer sagt nein, der ist...................????


@all man


, ist das ein schönes wetter heute .....


----------



## KampfKater (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

hallo swobbi

wennst auf der regatta mal große fische fangen willst, dann vergißt deinen lebenden köderfisch und probierst mal wobbler und blinker. ich hab noch nie einen köderfisch gebraucht und bin mir sicher, daß sich meine fänge auf der regatta sehn lassen können. z.B. hecht 113 cm, 96 cm..., zander 89 cm,72 cm...;und das ganze ohne daß ich tagelang auf raubfisch angle.

gruß 
robert


----------



## Mr. Lepo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

.... demnächst wird sich wohl die Diskusion auch um den "normalen" Wurm drehen ob er lebend an den Haken darf oder net. In Norwegen wurden schon Untersuchungen unternommen ob der Wurm schmerzen empfindet oder net. Aber lest doch selber....

Hier der Link zur Quelle


----------



## rob (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

ja dann werden sie uns den wurm verbieten und in 10 jahren kann sich dann keiner mehr vorstellen jemals so "unhuman" gefischt zu haben.
wobei lustig ist das ja eigentlich nicht.......


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> ja dann werden sie uns den wurm verbieten und in 10 jahren kann sich dann keiner mehr vorstellen jemals so "unhuman" gefischt zu haben.
> wobei lustig ist das ja eigentlich nicht.......



mal voll und ganz recht geb....


----------



## wodibo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> ja dann werden sie uns den wurm verbieten und in 10 jahren kann sich dann keiner mehr vorstellen jemals so "unhuman" gefischt zu haben.
> wobei lustig ist das ja eigentlich nicht.......



Naja rob, es gibt da noch die Möglichkeit der Hypnose. Führe einfach mit Deinen Würmern ein intensives Gespräch und wenn sie völlig benommen zu Deinen Haken kriechen kannst Du immernoch sagen: "Selber Schuld" :m

Okay....Ironie aus und weiter im Text :m


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



> Führe einfach mit Deinen Würmern ein intensives Gespräch


 
Das ist negative Einflußnahme und damit strafbar.Aus diesem Grunde werden ja schließlich willenlose Gummiewürmer angeboten.


----------



## rob (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

:mlach...


----------



## rogegefi (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

können wir uns nicht darauf einigen, dass """""alle"""""????? nicht mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln, aber ansonsten wollen wir bitte nicht noch mehr "Ver...regulierungen von Leuten, die keine Ahnung haben (nicht nur beim angeln).
Dazu können wir doch alle nicken, oder???
Übrigens nehme ich PETA ernst. Wo ist denn das Gegengewicht dazu, wenn nicht bei den Anglern. 
Petri Heil
Rogegefi


----------



## voice (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

mir geht es vielmehr darum, daß ich das verbot ablehne....ich habe mit lebendem und totem köfi geangelt und gefangen....und angle heute nur noch mit totem...dennoch bin ich der meinung, daß das verbot fallen sollte genau wie das des setzkeschers....dem angler wird immer mehr eigenverantwortung abgenommen...das ist in meinen augen ganz schlecht...vor allem junge angler brauchen kein gewissen mehr sondern nur noch ein gesetzbuch und die vereinsstatuten....es ist mir bezogen auf die köfifrage gleich...aber die tendenz alles reglementieren zu wollen macht mich krank......wenn ich regeln will geh ich in nen golfclub.....ich schlage auch keine kinder und nicht deshalb weils verboten ist
voice


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				rogegefi schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens nehme ich PETA ernst. Wo ist denn das Gegengewicht dazu, wenn nicht bei den Anglern.
> Petri Heil
> Rogegefi



Denn bin ich und alle anderen hier ja Nazis, daß behaupten jedenfall diese Spinner und der namentlich genannte Vegetarier. Nachzulesen hier :

http://www.peta.de/feat04/hc_lg/index.html


----------



## wodibo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

@rogegefi
Ich glaube nicht das wir P#v ernst nehmen müssen. Das sind abgehobene Spinner wie die Veganer. Es gibt da andere Gruppen mit denen wir reden sollten und die mitunter auch zu Gesprächen bereit sind. Ich denke da besonders an den BUND


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> @rogegefi
> Es gibt da andere Gruppen mit denen wir reden sollten und die mitunter auch zu Gesprächen bereit sind. Ich denke da besonders an den BUND



Mit denen haben wir beste Kontakte hier in Bremen, Orginalton : warum sollten wir eure Seen übernehmen, wir wissen doch, dass sie bei Euch in den allerbesten Händen liegen, man kann doch wunderbar zusammen arbeiten, denn letztlich wollen wir alle das gleiche.


----------



## Lengjäger (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> @rogegefi
> Ich glaube nicht das wir P#v ernst nehmen müssen. Das sind abgehobene Spinner wie die Veganer. Es gibt da andere Gruppen mit denen wir reden sollten und die mitunter auch zu Gesprächen bereit sind. Ich denke da besonders an den BUND



Genau das wollte ich in meinem Posting sagen. Mit NABU und BUND kann man sehr gut diskutieren und zusammenarbeiten (wenn man mal das Thema Kormoran wegläßt), das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Und ich denke wenn jeder im aktive Angler im NABU oder BUND Mitglied wäre, hätten wir eine bessere Lobby als durch den VdSF.

Und auch wenn viele hier Natur und Tierschützer verantwortlich machen, die meisten Einschränkungen am Wasser kommen von den aus den eigenen Reihen.
Ich sage nur Nachtangeln in BaWü.


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> dennoch bin ich der meinung, daß das verbot fallen sollte genau wie das des setzkeschers....dem angler wird immer mehr eigenverantwortung abgenommen...voice



Der ist in einigen Bundesländern von Deutschland mitlerweile wieder erlaubt. Bremen wird das nächste Bundesland sein....


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Lengjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch wenn viele hier Natur und Tierschützer verantwortlich machen, die meisten Einschränkungen am Wasser kommen von den aus den eigenen Reihen.
> Ich sage nur Nachtangeln in BaWü.



Das waren doch die Verbandsoberangler von  Ba.Wü mit der Meinung die Nachtruhe der Fische werde gestört ( schlafende Fische fängt man nicht) und man könne denn keine Schwarzangler finden ( als ob die sich von diesem verbot aufhalten lassen würden ) weiter will ich das nicht ausführen....Verstehe garnicht, das die Deligierten der Vereine solche Typen überhaupt noch wählen. Hier hätten wir die schon lange auf dem Mond geschossen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> mir geht es vielmehr darum, daß ich das verbot ablehne....ich habe mit lebendem und totem köfi geangelt und gefangen....und angle heute nur noch mit totem...dennoch bin ich der meinung, daß das verbot fallen sollte genau wie das des setzkeschers....dem angler wird immer mehr eigenverantwortung abgenommen...das ist in meinen augen ganz schlecht...vor allem junge angler brauchen kein gewissen mehr sondern nur noch ein gesetzbuch und die vereinsstatuten....es ist mir bezogen auf die köfifrage gleich...aber die tendenz alles reglementieren zu wollen macht mich krank......wenn ich regeln will geh ich in nen golfclub.....ich schlage auch keine kinder und nicht deshalb weils verboten ist
> voice


 
...beim Lesen der einzelen Berichte wird mir Warm & Kalt...und ich denke bei mir 
Vieles 
wird anders 
sein 
wenn 
WIR 
einmal 
unsere 
Intressen 
als 

Angler & Anglerinnen 
so verteidigen 





wie heute 
die Überholspur 
der Autobahn
...dann haben 
WIR 
echte 







Chancen...

Petir allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



> Nachtruhe der Fische werde gestört ( schlafende Fische fängt man nicht) und man könne denn keine Schwarzangler finden


Und da sag noch einer es gibt keine modernen Märchenerzähler.Es gibt Momente da bewundere ich fast den Ideenreichtum einiger Mitmenschen.


----------



## karpfenwuerger (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Zu dem Thema: NO COMMENT


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> ...beim Lesen der einzelen Berichte wird mir Warm & Kalt...und ich denke bei mir
> Vieles
> wird anders
> sein
> ...


 
*Dito Hechthunter, viell. können wir ja mal einen Thread aufmachen, indem wir mal Vorschläge sammeln um:*
*a) eine größere Verbundenheit der Angler untereinander*

*und*

*b) ein besseres Ansehen in der Öffentlichkeit*

*zu erreichen. 
Damit wäre schon viel getan und wir könnten viell. einige hirnverbrannte Gesetze Richtung Mond schicken!*
*Gruß Andy*


----------



## Billi_AB (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Naja, das mit den Gesetzen wird wohl in Old Germany nicht so schnell gehen. Meine Erfahrung nach dauert das immer um die 5 bis 10 Jahre.
Das die Angler in der Öffentlichkeit einen schlechten Ruf haben , ist vielleicht bei Dir so , aber auf keinen Fall bei uns. Wir genießen hier immer die Aufmerksamkeit von Spaziergängern und werden ganz aufgeregt beobachtet, ob wir nun was fangen , oder nicht. Manche kommen sogar ans Wasser und fragen uns über Montage ect. aus. 
Ich würde vielleicht die Kopfbedeckung wechseln :q


----------



## NorbertF (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



> Dazu können wir doch alle nicken, oder???



Nö. Ich will den lebenden KöFi. Aber idh darf ja eh, da ich meist in Frankreich angle.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Billi_AB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde vielleicht die Kopfbedeckung wechseln :q


 

Dann muss ich wohl dringend mal bei dir angeln kommen...
ich denke auch dass das hier ein ernstes Thema ist, dass nicht ins lächerliche gezogen werden sollte...es gibt ja auch Threads unter "witziges" Billi....|rolleyes


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Nö. Ich will den lebenden KöFi. Aber idh darf ja eh, da ich meist in Frankreich angle.



Ist wie mit den alten Wettfischen, denn wechselt man eben ins benachbarte Ausland....


----------



## Billi_AB (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss ich wohl dringend mal bei dir angeln kommen...
> ich denke auch dass das hier ein ernstes Thema ist, dass nicht ins lächerliche gezogen werden sollte...es gibt ja auch Threads unter "witziges" Billi....|rolleyes


 
Es gibt wirklich viele Angler , die meinen , wenn sie in der Natur sind, dann müssen sie sich wie Urmenschen benehmen. Aber noch schlimmer ist , sie wollen unbedingt auch noch so aussehen |supergri Mit Nadelstreifen braucht man sich auch nicht ans Wasser setzen , aber gepfelgtes Äußeres und anständiges Benehmen bewirken oft Wunder.   AngelAndy  

Zum Thema wieder zurück...

NorbertF wenn Du in Frankreich mit dem lebenden Köderfisch angeln darfst , dann kannst Du uns vielleicht was zur Fängigkeit erzählen ? |kopfkrat


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Billi_AB schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt wirklich viele Angler , die meinen , wenn sie in der Natur sind, dann müssen sie sich wie Urmenschen benehmen.Mit Nadelstreifen braucht man sich auch nicht ans Wasser setzen , aber gepfelgtes Äußeres und anständiges Benehmen bewirken oft Wunder.


 
Diese Mütze ist also urmenschlich? :q  Da fällt mir nüx mehr ein...#h


----------



## bernd noack (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*






 ---es ist nun mal so in DEUTSCHLAND ist der lebende koederfisch nicht erlaubt und daran wird sich kaum etwas aendern waerend in den meisten laendern dieser erde ein derartiges verbot unbekannt ist und sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht durchsetzen wuerde--- in einigen beitraegen wurde ja schon darauf hingewiesen dass die beschaffung der K.F. die haelterung und auch das angeln selbst manche probleme bringen kann --- mit dem toten K.F.an der posen-oder grundangel---dem SPINNANGELN mit seinen vielfaeltigen kunstkoedern aber auch mit toten K.F. --- und nicht zu vergessen das flugangeln mit STREAMER ist bei richtigen gebrauch sogar der fang eines kapitalen hechtes moeglich --- ich nutze obwohl in meinen derzeitigen angelgewaessern das angeln mit L.B.-K.F. moeglich ist nur--ausser flugangeln--die oben genannten methoden--- das angeln mit lebenden K.F. macht mir zu viele umstaende --- einige interessante tips in dieser guten website : http://www.raubfische.de/Edersee.htm --- man sieht lebender KOEDERFISCH ist nicht notwendig --- 

#6


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Hi Billi,

Glaubst du etwa der leb. Köderfisch ist in Frankreich anders fängig wie in Deutschland?|kopfkrat 
Glaube kaum das sich die Fängigkeit beim überschreiten der Grenze ändert.


----------



## Billi_AB (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Mütze ist also urmenschlich? :q Da fällt mir nüx mehr ein...#h


 
benehm Dich und komm zurück zum Thema , bisher war das ein schöner Thread #6


----------



## Seelachsfänger (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

dann will ich auch mal: eins vorweg, das ist ne schwieige sache. ich hab auf jeden fall mal gegen den lebenden köfi gestimmt, weil ich im gegensatz zu anderen hier (das soll jetzt keine wertung sein) das mit meinem gewissen nicht vereinbaren kann. früher als es noch erlaubt war, hab ich fast ausschliesslich mit dem lebenden gefischt, dann mit dem verbot hat bei mir auch ein umdenken und experimentieren mit anderen fischschonenderen methoden eingesetzt. mittlerweile kann ich sagen, dass ich bestimmt nicht weniger fange, nur weil ich während dem angeln dem köfi keine schmerzen zufüge. das ist das für mich ausschlaggebende argument.
ganz anders verhält es sich meiner meinung nach mit maden oder würmern (die hier ja von einigen als vergleicvh herangzogen werden). ich bin der festen überzeugung dass tiere die nur ein strickleiternervensystem haben (also keine wirbeltiere) schmerz im herkömmlichen sinne nicht kennen. 
und zu guter letzt noch: vielleicht sollte sich der eine oder andere mal gedanken rüber machen, dass nicht grundsätzlich alles, was umweltschutzorganisationen fordern falsch ist und dass auch mal wir angler mit usnerer meinung daneben liegen können...

und jetzt steinigt mich


----------



## Billi_AB (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Billi,
> 
> Glaubst du etwa der leb. Köderfisch ist in Frankreich anders fängig wie in Deutschland?|kopfkrat
> Glaube kaum das sich die Fängigkeit beim überschreiten der Grenze ändert.


 
 Ich weiss Gunnar, ich weiss..., hoffte nur , das NorbertF etwas schreibt , wie seine Erfolge mit lebend Köderfisch aussehen  
 Wie ich grad sehe bist Du aus MV und könntest bestimmt auch einiges Berichten. Die Gegend ist ja traumhaft für uns Angler #6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

@ Seelachsfänger: Warum? Hast doch nur deine Meinung kundgetan und eigentlich auch recht! Im Grunde sind Naturschützer auf unserer Seite, aber die Extremen machen es mit nicht leicht, zu sagen dass ich einer bin. Obwohl ich grundsätzlich auch allen Müll wegräume und auch die Leute anpfeife, die ihn liegenlassen (da kannste dir manchmal was anhören...)


----------



## Gast 1 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ich habe für toten KöFi gestimmt und damit im letzten Herbst einen 73 Zander auf Grund, sowie einen 87 er Hecht im Freiwasser gefangen.

Rechtlich sieht es so aus: (Zitat vom LSFV-SH)
http://forum.lsfv-sh.de/viewtopic.php?t=70


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



> könntest bestimmt auch einiges Berichten


Jetzt weis ich nicht wo du hinwillst??


> Die Gegend ist ja traumhaft für uns Angler #6


Wenn du das auf die Menge an Seen und Teichen beziehst bzw. das wir mit 3 Angeln fischen dürfen und das Nachangelverbot für uns mitlerweile ein Fremdwort geworden ist , ist das wirklich traumhaft.Aber was den Rest angeht , ist es hier nicht leichter oder schwieriger wie woanders auch.Hab da schon so einige enttäuschte Angeltouristen gesehen die schnell merkten das hier auch nicht das Angelschlaraffenland zufinden ist.


----------



## fischerwahn (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

P E T A - warum musst der name dieser hirnverbrannten Orgranisation von **hm hm** fallen. Tierschutz pfffff* reine finanzielle Hintergründe ohne Inhalt. 

Provokation bis zum Exzess ~ ich kann mich noch auf eine Kampagne vor wenigen Monaten erinnern in dem Fischen/Jagt auf die selbe Stufe wie der Holocaust gestellt wurde. na aus - das gehört hier nicht hinein, sorry das ich es trotz alledem loswerden musste

*grmbl

lebenköder - definitiv nein 

tight lines


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Intressant finde ich mit der Zeit 
das Abstimmungszwischenergebniss...

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Swobbi (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Intressant finde ich mit der Zeit
> das Abstimmungszwischenergebniss...
> 
> Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch




Stimm ich dir du!


----------



## Billi_AB (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Intressant finde ich mit der Zeit
> das Abstimmungszwischenergebniss...
> 
> Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


 
Finde ich auch  
Sehr auffallend ist, das alle die mit totem Köderfisch angeln sich hier die Finger wund schreiben und die anderen stimmen nur ab :q

Gunnar N. Ihr habt mit Abstand das beste Bundesland was den Fisch angeht , Du kannst mir meine 14 Tage MVP nicht ausreden :q


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

@Billi,

Ich hab hier Leute kennengelernt die Glaubten sie brauchen nur mit der Angel zu drohen und schon streiten sich die Fische wer zuerst anbeißen darf.Und hinterher war das "Geschrei" groß.Ist manchmal wunderlich mit welchen Erwartungen die Leute hier aufkreuzen.
Aber mich freut natürlich das du anscheinend hier Erfolg hattest!!! Wo warst du denn in MV??


----------



## NorbertF (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



> NorbertF wenn Du in Frankreich mit dem lebenden Köderfisch angeln darfst , dann kannst Du uns vielleicht was zur Fängigkeit erzählen ?



So jetzt hast du mich erwischt 
Ich habe schon seit dem Verbot nicht mehr mit lebendem KöFi geangelt. Auch nicht in Frankreich. Einfach weil mir spinnfischen mehr Spass macht und ich eigentlich gar nicht unbedingt etwas fangen will. Ich würde ihn aber einsetzen, moralische Bedenken habe ich da keine. 
Und ich will einfach nicht dass andere Leute mir Vorschriften machen, die keine Ahnung vom Thema haben und meinen sich überall einmischen zu müssen. Solange ich keinen anderen störe oder beeinträchtige hat sich da niemand einzumischen. Es geht ums Prinzip.

Aber früher in Deutschland hab ich schon mit lebendem geangelt(vor dem verbot). Der lebende KöFi ist mit Abstand die fängigste Methode auf Hecht, soviel ist sicher.


----------



## Billi_AB (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ich war an der Müritz "Boeker Mühle" in einem schwedischen Ferienhaus. Einfach genial #6  Finde aber nicht nur die Müritz sehr interessant. Ihr habt soviel schöne Wässerchen , das ich oft zu Hause sitz und von MV träume |wavey:


----------



## Billi_AB (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Der lebende KöFi ist mit Abstand die fängigste Methode auf Hecht, soviel ist sicher.


 
Oh weh Norbert , jetzt bekommst Du bestimmt Feuer :q   Nur ein kleines Beispiel von mir. 
Meine Freunde sitzen seit Stunden am Wasser ( Ich kam erst viel später nach))und haben an der Pose in 5m tiefe ein Rotauge (die Pose schwam hin und her, war bestimmt die Strömmung). 
 Auf alle Fälle hab ich mich genau zwischen den vier Ruten auf einen Felsvorsprung gestellt und meinen 20iger Gummi rausgewurfen. Einpaar Minuten hab ich gebraucht , um den  Grund  zu erforschen. Sehr felsig und hängerverdächtig. Als ich genau wusste , wo ich hochziehn musste , hab ich angefangen , profimäßig den schönen 20iger Gummi reinzuziehen. Keine 10min später hatte ich einen Hecht von über 80cm. 
  Meinen Freunden ist das Steak im Hals stecken gebleiben...


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Schönes Beispiel Bille.Nur mit nem kleinen Hinkefuß.*gg*.
Diese Situation hab ich vor etlichen Jahren genau umgekehrt erlebt.Komm am Teich und sehe wie 4 Mann mit der Spinnrute alle möglichen Arten von Köder durchs Wasser zogen.Einhellige Meinung: Heut beißt nichts. Mit meinen Köderfischen hab ich nur mitleidige Blicke gerntet. Du kannst dir die Gesichtsausdrücke nicht vorstellen nachdem ich innerhalb ner knappen Stund 4 Hechte an Land hatte. Kleinlaut fragten sie dann als ich einpackte ob sie nicht denn meine restlichen Köderfische haben könnte.Ich gab sie ihnen. Und ich war noch nicht mit dem Einpacken fertig da klapperte es schon an ihren Ruten...................
Nu du wieder.....................


----------



## Billi_AB (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

|kopfkrat  Gunnar Du stimmst mich nachdenklich...


----------



## Case (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Fast alle meine größeren Hechte hab ich auf lebenden Köfi gefangen. Ich hab auf's Spinnfischen umgestellt und habe zwar mehr, aber kleinere Hechte gefangen. Der Top-Köder ist und bleibt der lebende Köfi. Wie man das mit seinem Gewissen ausmacht, sollte jedem selbst überlassen bleiben. 

Case


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Billi_AB schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat Gunnar Du stimmst mich nachdenklich...


Das war meine Absicht 
Es ist doch immer das gleiche.Ein Köder her heute Erfolg brachte , erweist sich morgen als Niete.Oder umgekehrt.Egal ob Blinker , Köderfisch , Boilie , Kartoffel , Wurm , Made , Pilker usw. Die Vielseitigkeit macht doch erst dem Reiz.Sich versteifen auf einen Köder , eine Montage , eine Technik oä. schränkt den Erfolg bekanntlich ein.Den Köder der in allen Lebenslagen Erfolg bringt gibt es nunmal nicht.


----------



## Billi_AB (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Gunnar na Du bist mir einer, fast hättest mich gehabt... :q 
Ich bleib dabei , ein Wobbler oder Gummifisch fängt besser auf Hecht , denn man kann wesentlich mehr Fläche abangeln. #6 
Wenn man natürlich "Seine Stellen" hat , wo der Hecht immer steht , dann bringt der lebende Köderfisch natürlich mehr fisch. Kommt jetzt drauf an Gunnar , was bei Dir der Fall war |kopfkrat Ich nehm aber sehr stark an , das Du Deine Stellen hast  

Könnten wir so verbleiben , das zum suchen des Hechtes der Wobbler und der Gummifisch der Top Köder ist und wenn man eine Stelle kennt, wo der Räuber steht, dann ist der lebende Köderfisch unschlagbar...? |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



> Ich nehm aber sehr stark an , das Du Deine Stellen hast


Falsch angenommen.
Der Teich , ca 4ha , wurde von 4 Leuten mit Spinnangeln sytematisch durchgekemmt.Eigentlich hatte ich die Befürchtung das schon zuviel Unruhe dadurch eingebracht wurde. Aber nein , an den Stellen wo gerade noch ein Blinker bzw. Wobbler erfolglos durchs Wasser gezogen wurde erwies sich der Köderfisch als fängig. Und das nicht nur einmal und nicht nur an einer Stelle.
Trotz des sehr guten Hechtbestandes haben *alle* Hechte zudiesem Zeitpunkt nur auf Köderfisch gebissen.
Auf der anderen Seite , die 4 "Blinkerheinis" waren ja nicht grundlos dort. Hatten sie doch in der Vergangenheit auch auf Blech , Plastik oder Gummi Erfolg gehabt.Warum wohl die Räuber zu diesem Zeitpunkt Appetit auf Lebendnahrung hatten??? Ich weis es nicht.
Generell halt ich es für falsch einen Köder immer als beonders fängig zubetrachten. Wissen wir doch nicht was gerade heute auf dem Speiseplan der Räuber steht und auf welche Reflexe sie gerade reagieren.


----------



## Swobbi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Das Ergebniss wird glaube ich extremst spannend


----------



## Acharaigas (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Mal ein kleiner Erfahrensbericht:

Im November 2004 hab ich an einem See gefischt an dem man den lebenden Köderfisch verwenden darf. Testweise beköderten wir je 2 Ruten mit lebenden und toten Köderfisch. Gefangen bzw gebissen hat nix. Soviel zum Thema Fängigkeit - da kann ich nix zu sagen.
ABER:
Einen lebenden Köderfisch den ich nur durch die Lippe geködert hatte nahm ich nach dem angeln wieder mit nach Hause und setzte diesen in die Wanne. Dieser lebt noch heute und frißt ganz normal. 

Wenn man lebende Köderfische verwendet sollte man meiner Meinung nach folgendes beachten:

- keine Gewaltwürfe oder Würfe mit hohen Gewichten. Durch den Aufschlag auf dem Wasser erleidet der Fisch Verletzung die dieser nicht übersteht.

- den lebenden Köfi AUF KEINEN FALL auffädeln, spicken oder wie auch immer man das nennt. Es ist eine Perversion einen lebenden Köderfisch aufzzufädeln.

- Lippen, oder Nasenköderung

- wenn möglich darauf verzichten und mit Kunstködern oder den toten Köderfisch angeln. Die die behaupten der lebende fängt besser sind meist die die zu faul sind andere Methoden auszuprobieren.

Greetz

TT


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Nabend TT,



> Die die behaupten der lebende fängt besser sind meist die die zu faul sind andere Methoden auszuprobieren.


Zum einen , warum was anderes ausprobieren wenn ich gerade Erfolg habe?Zum anderen , gibt es Tage/Situationen an denen sich eine Art von Köder als besonders bzw. einzig und allein als fängig erweist.
Daher ist mir deine Aussage zu allgemein.


----------



## Acharaigas (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Gerade wenn man mit einen Köder Erfolg hat und die Fische in Beißlaune sind ist es am sinnvollsten andere Köder auf ihre Fängigkeit zu testen. 
Und ja, es gibt Tage da fängt man auf einem bestimmten Köder mehr als auf alle anderen. Wir Menschen haben ja auch Tage da haben wir Heißhunger auf Pizza oder chinesisch und alles andere wird eher unbegeistert gegessen.

Zu der Fängigkeit von Lebend oder Tod. In der Tschechei wo man mit lebenden Köderfisch angeln darf habe ich schon öfters Leuten erzählt dass in Deutschland der lebende Köderfisch verboten ist und man hier mit toten Köfi auf Hecht fischt. Daraufhin skeptische Blicke und der Kommentar dass man auf toten Köderfisch keine Hechte fängt. Und wenn, dann nur selten Ausnahmefänge. Auf die Frage ob sie es jemals mit toten Köderfisch versucht haben kam immer ein Nein. Aber fast jeder hatte schon die Erfahrung gemacht dass er beim Zanderangeln mit toten Köderfisch einen Hecht dran hatte. 
Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach ist der lebende Köderfisch mit Sicherheit sehr fängig da er ein Eigenleben hat, durch die Bewegung den Raubfisch (Hecht) anlockt, zum Biss animiert. Der tote Köderfisch muss da schon aktiver gefischt werden. Zwischendurch kleine Rucke die ihn wie ein sterbendes Fischlein kurzes Leben einhauchen oder als Köderfisch am Spinnsystem. Auch beliebt bei starken Wellengang mit der Pose vom Boot aus. Das Auf und Ab der Wellen sorgt für Bewegung. Stationär hat der tote Köderfisch besonders dann gute Erfolgsaussichten wenn eine Stelle vorbearbeitet wurde, also mit Fischstückchen angefüttert (besonders erfolgversprechend mit Meeresfischen) oder auch im Frühjahr wenn viele Weißfische nach dem Laichgeschäft sterben. Die Raubfische nehmen dieses Futterangebot dankend an und nehmen dann auch einen toten Köderfisch in der Nähe der Laichplätze der Weißfische plaziert.

TT


----------



## pechi24 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Also ich habe mit lebendem Köfi angefangen und bin mittlerweile nur noch mit Kustködern unterwegs. Es macht einfach mehr Spaß und ist eine Kunst!!!!

Beim lebenden Köfi gehört doch keinerlei Können dazu, das kann selbst ein 4-jähriger. Ich sehe das Verbot als sportliche Herausforderung und habe für nein gestimmt. Der lebende Köfi ist nunmal Tierquälerei, da braucht man nicht drumherum reden.

Kunstköder bieten so enorm viele Möglichkeiten, man muss sie nur ausschöpfen. Dazu gehört aber auch Fleiß und Können, von allein fangen sie im Gegensatz zum Köfi nicht.

Ein erfahrener Kunstköderangler ist meiner Meinung nach viel erfolgreicher, oder habt ihr mit lebenden Köfis schon 20-30 Zander am Tag gefangen?

Außerdem gibt es ausgeklügelte Systeme für den toten Köfi, da muss man nicht den barbarischen Zeiten nachtrauern.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ich wollte mich hier nach einer ähnlichen Diskusssion in 2004 eigentlich garnicht mehr melden aber eins kann ich mir nicht verkneifen =
Der lebende Köfi ist mit Abstand der fängiste Köder, weil er dem Raubfisch das bietet, was der Raubfisch sucht= Einen kranken oder sterbenden Kleinfisch. So ist die Natur.
Die Lebendköfi-Angler simulieren diese Natur an einem gesunden und nicht kranken Fisch, der dann meistens im Müll endet.
Macht Euch doch nichts vor. Der eine will es sich nicht verbieten lassen, der andere philosophiert von den gängisten Fangmethoden. Der nächste versucht mit der Lippenköderung zu argumentieren und dann sind noch welche, die dem Tier völlige Respektlosigkeit versagen ( Jo, die Argumente, ob Fische überhaupt Schmerz verspüren, die ausländischen Argumente und was weiss ich , kenne ich alle  )
Die Gegenargumente mit den lebenden Würmern und Maden kommen noch hinzu und irgendwann fragt man sich , ob denn bei einem an der Angel zappelnden Fisch überhaupt noch Tierschutz eine Rolle spielt.
Ein unendliches Thema !
Und wenn mir meine Frau sagt = " Du sagt, Du liebst die Tiere und verwendest sie als Köder, Du liebst die Blumen und reisst sie aus der Erde und jetzt sagst Du , Du liebst  mich ? "
machen mich schon nachdenklich .
Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere schon den Spruch gehört? 
Trotzdem gehe ich natürlich weiter angeln.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mich hier nach einer ähnlichen Diskusssion in 2004 eigentlich garnicht mehr melden aber eins kann ich mir nicht verkneifen =
> Der lebende Köfi ist mit Abstand der fängiste Köder, weil er dem Raubfisch das bietet, was der Raubfisch sucht= Einen kranken oder sterbenden Kleinfisch. So ist die Natur.
> Die Lebendköfi-Angler simulieren diese Natur an einem gesunden und nicht kranken Fisch, der dann meistens im Müll endet.
> Macht Euch doch nichts vor. Der eine will es sich nicht verbieten lassen, der andere philosophiert von den gängisten Fangmethoden. Der nächste versucht mit der Lippenköderung zu argumentieren und dann sind noch welche, die dem Tier völlige Respektlosigkeit versagen ( Jo, die Argumente, ob Fische überhaupt Schmerz verspüren, die ausländischen Argumente und was weiss ich , kenne ich alle )
> ...


 

Herbert...
ach du Romantiker 
doch eine gute Beigabe zu all dem Geschriebenen#6 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



> der andere philosophiert von den gängisten Fangmethoden.


 
So , nun bin ich sauer. Danke!!
Aber Recht haste..............................


----------



## Billi_AB (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Die Umfrage wird ja immer spannender. Bis jetztfast die Hälfte , die Ihren lebenden Köderfisch wieder haben wollen. Ich nehm mal an , das die andere Hälfte sowieso mit Gummi oder Wobbler fischt. 
Also was sagt uns das ? ... Wir müssen das Gesetz kippen #6


----------



## Seelachsfänger (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

@billi:
gegen deine argument könnt ich jetzt provokativ die these aufstellen: die andere hälfte hat gelernt mit der situation umzugehen und fängt auch so ihre hechte. der mensch an sich hängt ja nun mal gern alten liebgewonnenen traditionen nach. und gerade wenn sie aus dem einen oder anderen grund nicht mehr ausgeübt werden können oder dürfen dann werden sie gern mal als das einzig wahre verklärt...


----------



## **bass** (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

meld mich auch nochmal,
wie ihr wisst angel ich mit lebend köfis (ist ja erlaubt),

möchte euch nur sagen dass ich vorallem das ganze jahr über raubfischen nachstellen, und ich kann mit absoluter sicherheit sagen dass der lebende mehr fängt insbsonders wenn es auf hecht und barsch geht und da konnte mir noch keiner das geenteil beweisen (ausser das aktive laufposenangeln auf hecht ist mit totem besser)
ich fange ausserdem viele zander ob nun auf toten oder lebenden und trotzdem hat auch hier der lebende die nase vorn vor allem bei dickzandern. so hab ich z.B. meine 3 dicksten 2*6kg und 1*8kg auf einen lebende 15cm brassen gefangen.


----------



## Billi_AB (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				**bass** schrieb:
			
		

> meld mich auch nochmal,
> wie ihr wisst angel ich mit lebend köfis (ist ja erlaubt),
> 
> möchte euch nur sagen dass ich vorallem das ganze jahr über raubfischen nachstellen, und ich kann mit absoluter sicherheit sagen dass der lebende mehr fängt insbsonders wenn es auf hecht und barsch geht und da konnte mir noch keiner das geenteil beweisen (ausser das aktive laufposenangeln auf hecht ist mit totem besser)
> ich fange ausserdem viele zander ob nun auf toten oder lebenden und trotzdem hat auch hier der lebende die nase vorn vor allem bei dickzandern. so hab ich z.B. meine 3 dicksten 2*6kg und 1*8kg auf einen lebende 15cm brassen gefangen.


 
Na das möcht ich doch meinen #6  Alles andere sind Schönmalerein, der lebende bleibt der Topköder, zumindest für's Ansitzangeln 

@Seelachsfänger Du hast mit Sicherheit recht , aber wieso wird in Germany alle 2 Minuten ein Gesetz geändert ? Haben die alle nichts mehr zu tun ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Das Thema ist aber nicht " Welcher Köder ist der beste "


----------



## Billi_AB (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Swobbi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fischerkollegen!
> 
> Noch was, was mir persönlich schwer am Herzen liegt.
> Steht ihr voll und ganz dafür nicht mehr mit Lebenden Köderfischen zu angeln oder denkt ihr so wie ich das, dass reiner Schwachsinn ist und wieder mal nur einen Aktion von meinen Freunden den TIERSCHÜTZERN |krach: ist um uns die Freude am Angelsport zu vermiesen. Gebt mir bitte eure Meinung bekannt.
> ...


 
Also im Großen und Ganzen ist die Hälfte der Bordies mit Dir #h  Ich übrigends auch und hoffe auf eine baldige Streichung des Gesetzes #6


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Die Betonung liegt bei Dir wohl am Sport. Einen lebenden Köfi stundenlang zu Tode quälen, ist für Dich Sport ?
Wenn Du beim Angeln Sport brauchst, dann renn doch mit dem Gummifisch oder mit dem Blinker durch die Gegend.


----------



## Billi_AB (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Betonung liegt bei Dir wohl am Sport. Einen lebenden Köfi stundenlang zu Tode quälen, ist für Dich Sport ?
> Wenn Du beim Angeln Sport brauchst, dann renn doch mit dem Gummifisch oder mit dem Blinker durch die Gegend.


 
Tja so ist das auf der Welt , ich will nen Fisch und der beste Köder muss dafür her. Wenn Du damit Probleme hast , dann solltest Du Tennis spielen gehen, aber pass mir bloss auf die Fliegen auf , nicht das Du mit dem Schläger eine erwischst :q


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Billi_AB schrieb:
			
		

> Tja so ist das auf der Welt , ich will nen Fisch und der beste Köder muss dafür her. Wenn Du damit Probleme hast , dann solltest Du Tennis spielen gehen, aber pass mir bloss auf die Fliegen auf , nicht das Du mit dem Schläger eine erwischst :q



Mann , was bist Du schwachsinnig in Deinen Ansichten.( Tja, so ist das auf der Welt ? ) und wie irrelevant ist Deine Argumentation ?
Da kann ich ja sogar die besser verstehen, die sachlich argumentieren. 
Ich werde hier nicht mehr posten, sonst fliege ich wegen so einem Schwachkopf noch aus dem Board raus ; das kann ich meinen Jungens nicht antun.
Dir wünsche ich jedenfalls, den besten Köder für Deine Fischwelt.


----------



## Billi_AB (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Hakengrösse 1, Du wirst beleidigend , zickst rum wie ne 17 jährige Stute und willst von mir auch noch eine Antwort haben ?   Bisher wurde hier anständig gepostet  , das geht auch ohne Dich sehr anständig weiter #6


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Billi_AB schrieb:
			
		

> Hakengrösse 1, Du wirst beleidigend , zickst rum wie ne 17 jährige Stute und willst von mir auch noch eine Antwort haben ?   Bisher wurde hier anständig gepostet  , das geht auch ohne Dich sehr anständig weiter #6



Du kriegst von mir keine andere Antwort, weil
a) Du es nicht verstehst
b) das Thema schon hundertmal im Board durch ist
und Dir die Reife fehlt, sich auch mal mit der Sicht anderer auseinanderzusetzen.
Deine stupide Argumentation ohne weitere Gedankengänge ( Ist nun mal so !!)
ist doch nun wirklich Banane.
Was hat denn das mit Zicken oder Stuten zu tun ?


----------



## Billi_AB (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Kommst Du jetzt nicht etwas vom eigentlichen Thema ab Hakengrösse1 ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Nö, eigentlich nicht.
Ich angel ohne Lebendfisch, weil ich -trotz Angelleidenschaft - unnötigen Schmerz verhindern möchte und dennoch meine Fische fange.
Ich nicht so heiss bin, mit allen Mitteln das optimale Fischfangergebnis zu erzielen.
Dann kann ich besser in die Markthalle bei uns gehen.


----------



## Logo (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch ist auch nicht mein Ding, deshalb nehme ich nur tote Köfi`s oder Gummi. Auch wenn ich mit lebenden ein oder zwei Fische mehr fangen würde, wäre es mir egal, ich verhunger ja nicht wenn ich nichts fange.

...obwohl ich beim Forellenpuff-fischen manchmal am liebsten mit einer Harpune die letzte Forelle aus dem See fangen würde. Nur um eine Forelle mehr gefangen zu haben als mein Kollege


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Logo schrieb:
			
		

> Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch ist auch nicht mein Ding, deshalb nehme ich nur tote Köfi`s oder Gummi. Auch wenn ich mit lebenden ein oder zwei Fische mehr fangen würde, wäre es mir egal, ich verhunger ja nicht wenn ich nichts fange.



Das sehen die FISCHGEILSTEN  der Zunft völlig anders.


----------



## Swobbi (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Es muss ja eh solche und solche geben. Ansonsten wären wir ja eh alle gleich und das wäre fad.

Grüß

Swobbi


----------



## AngelAndy20 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

@ Hakengröße1: Mach Dir nichts aus solchen (siehe unten), auf Seite fünf oder so hat er mich auch mal so dumm angemacht wegen meinem hut... Das es daran läge, wenn man als angler nicht immer freundlich behandelt wird... Und sobald du stinkig wirst, sagt er du würdest nicht zum Thema posten... Aber viell. macht ers noch n paarmal, dann fällts hoffentlich auf und dann bekommt er einen aufen deckel...! #6 
Sorry Billi...

Gruß Andy




			
				Billi_AB schrieb:
			
		

> Tja so ist das auf der Welt , ich will nen Fisch und der beste Köder muss dafür her. Wenn Du damit Probleme hast , dann solltest Du Tennis spielen gehen, aber pass mir bloss auf die Fliegen auf , nicht das Du mit dem Schläger eine erwischst :q


----------



## herrm (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

bei uns wurden drei türkische angler erwischt mit lebendköder.
der erste hat sein bußgeldbescheid schon 600.-€.
die anderen warten noch.
ich selber angle auch lieber mit lebendköder,aber auch nur wenns erlaubt ist.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				herrm schrieb:
			
		

> bei uns wurden drei türkische angler erwischt mit lebendköder.
> der erste hat sein bußgeldbescheid schon 600.-€.
> die anderen warten noch.
> ich selber angle auch lieber mit lebendköder,aber auch nur wenns erlaubt ist.


 
Hast du dazu nähere Infos !?
Gerichtsauskunft ?
Protokoll Nr. ?
oder ähnliches ectl. Zeitungsbericht !?

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Rosi (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Jetzt steht es 50 zu 50!  Leute sagt was! Ist es euer Ernst, daß uns das Gesetz vorschreiben muß was wir dürfen und was nicht?  Ich habe noch keinen lebendigen Fisch angeködert, aber ich möchte mir nicht vorschreiben lassen ob ich das darf!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt steht es 50 zu 50! Leute sagt was! Ist es euer Ernst, daß uns das Gesetz vorschreiben muß was wir dürfen und was nicht? Ich habe noch keinen lebendigen Fisch angeködert, aber ich möchte mir nicht vorschreiben lassen ob ich das darf!


 
na Rosi du wirst doch wohl nicht zur 
Rosa die aus Luxemburg kam mutieren wollen hier im AB...|kopfkrat 






doch wirst mir immer Sympatischer mit deiner Art...#6 
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hakengröße1: Mach Dir nichts aus solchen (siehe unten), auf Seite fünf oder so hat er mich auch mal so dumm angemacht wegen meinem hut... Das es daran läge, wenn man als angler nicht immer freundlich behandelt wird... Und sobald du stinkig wirst, sagt er du würdest nicht zum Thema posten... Aber viell. macht ers noch n paarmal, dann fällts hoffentlich auf und dann bekommt er einen aufen deckel...! #6
> Sorry Billi...
> 
> Gruß Andy



Ja so ist das; kannste dann nur mit Ignoranz begegnen.


----------



## herrm (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

was näheres weiß ich nicht,hab es am freitag von meinem angelgerätehändler,die besagten waren bei ihm im laden.


----------



## mikemolto (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Moinsen,

@ die " ganz Alten" :  es war einmal damals vor langer Zeit......


Ne, im Ernst, kennt ihr vieleicht auch noch ;   kann mich noch erinnern, als im Verein für die Sportfischerprüfung gelernt wurde, damals war lebender Köderfisch erlaubt,
über das Verbot der lebendanköderung von Fröschen gesprochen wurde...

So von wegen Naturschutz, Seltenheit usw. .....

Auf die Lebendfrösche wurde seinerzeit am erfolgreichsten auf Hecht gefangen.

Hat von euch mal jemand mit " Frosch " als Köder geangelt ???


----------



## Adrian* (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

nur gehört, aufblasen, gummi drumm, drilling drunter klemmen und dann auf dem see treiben lassen.....


----------



## Billi_AB (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				mikemolto schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Lebendfrösche wurde seinerzeit am erfolgreichsten auf Hecht gefangen. Hat von euch mal jemand mit " Frosch " als Köder geangelt ???


 
Das ist ja sehr interessant. Würd mich auch brennend interessieren, ob das jemand schon ausprobiert hat #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				mikemolto schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> 
> @ die " ganz Alten" : es war einmal damals vor langer Zeit......
> 
> ...


 
wg.der Wellen die dieses Thema schlagen würde im AB bleiben nun die Beiträge aus...denke ich!

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## OLLI01 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Also,mit frischem zappelndem Fisch was zu fangen ist nicht besonders schwer.Aber einen Fisch mit "ATRAPPEN" zu überlisten,ist eben gerade der Reiz und die Herausforderung die ich so mag.
OLLI01


----------



## Billi_AB (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

hat das nun schonmal jemand gemacht mit Fröschen geangelt ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ja ich.
Mit meinem Gummifrosch. Hat aber nichts gebracht; den konnte ich nicht aufpumpen. Der war aus Vollgummi.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Das Zwischenergebniss 
klick ich jeden Tag mit Erstaunen an...

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Zwischenergebniss
> klick ich jeden Tag mit Erstaunen an...
> 
> Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


 
Naja...lebende Meerschweinchen hätten wohl zu einem anderen Ergebnis geführt.|uhoh: 

(bitte nicht ernst nehmen:g )


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				lagerfehltrolle schrieb:
			
		

> Naja...lebende Meerschweinchen hätten wohl zu einem anderen Ergebnis geführt.|uhoh:
> 
> (bitte nicht ernst nehmen:g )[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## sundfisher (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Swobbi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fischerkollegen!
> 
> Noch was, was mir persönlich schwer am Herzen liegt.
> Steht ihr voll und ganz dafür nicht mehr mit Lebenden Köderfischen zu angeln oder denkt ihr so wie ich das, dass reiner Schwachsinn ist und wieder mal nur einen Aktion von meinen Freunden den TIERSCHÜTZERN |krach:  ist um uns die Freude am Angelsport zu vermiesen. Gebt mir bitte eure Meinung bekannt.
> ...



Auf deine Umfrage kann ich nicht antworten weil das Feld welches ich ankreuzen würde fehlt. Ja und Nein eine vernünftige Einstellung der Angler und der Tierschützer zu diesem Thema wird es wohl nie geben. Meine Erfahrung mit dem toten Köderfisch ist die, dass ich den lebenden KöFi nicht einsetzen muss, ich muss allerdings hinzufügen dass ich dadurch dass ich eingefleischter Schleppangler und Spinnfischer bin dem KöFi selbst Bewegung verleihe und daher auf dessen Eigenbewegung nicht angewiesen bin.


----------



## Rosi (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

ich spreche die an, welche mit nein gestimmt haben.

Stell dir vor, du bist über 18 Jahre alt, du fällst täglich neue Entscheidungen und stehst dazu, du trägst die Verantwortung und wirst vielleicht sogar dafür bezahlt, du machst Fehler und lernst daraus. Und dann wirst du gefragt ob du noch mehr Vorschriften willst.
Wer kann das wollen, (der einen Arsch in der Hose hat) ?
Warum wollt ihr nicht selbst entscheiden?


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> ich spreche die an, welche mit nein gestimmt haben.
> 
> Stell dir vor, du bist über 18 Jahre alt, du fällst täglich neue Entscheidungen und stehst dazu, du trägst die Verantwortung und wirst vielleicht sogar dafür bezahlt, du machst Fehler und lernst daraus. Und dann wirst du gefragt ob du noch mehr Vorschriften willst.
> Wer kann das wollen, (der einen Arsch in der Hose hat) ?
> Warum wollt ihr nicht selbst entscheiden?




Ich bin über 18, treffe jeden Tag Entscheidungen. Ich stehe dazu, weil ich auch für die Folgen verantwortlich bin. 
Ich bin noch nie gefragt worden, ob ich mehr Vorschriften will.
Aber ich habe schon vor 30 Jahren dafür plädiert, eine Vorschrift gegen den lebenden Köfi in Kraft zu setzen, weil es auch vor 30 Jahren schon eine Gewissensfrage für mich war.
Bei meinen damaligen Kumpels war stets die Frage, wecher der Köfis denn nun als als erster schlapp macht : Die Karausche , das Rotauge oder der Gründling.
Alles wurde angeködert , 10 - 15 Mal ins Wasser gefeuert bis es tod war. 
Wo ist der Respekt vor der Natur ? Wo ist der Sinn ? 
Ich hab mich damals entschieden und dabei bleibe ich. 
Was das mit dem " Arsch in der Hose " soll, hab ich nicht verstanden.


----------



## Lengjäger (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Stell dir vor, du bist über 18 Jahre alt, du fällst täglich neue Entscheidungen und stehst dazu, du trägst die Verantwortung und wirst vielleicht sogar dafür bezahlt, du machst Fehler und lernst daraus. Und dann wirst du gefragt ob du noch mehr Vorschriften willst.
> Wer kann das wollen, (der einen Arsch in der Hose hat) ?
> Warum wollt ihr nicht selbst entscheiden?



Ich habe für "nein" gestimmt. 



> du trägst die Verantwortung und wirst vielleicht sogar dafür bezahlt, du machst Fehler und lernst daraus



Sofern ich alleine für meine Fehler bezahle eine gute Sache, wenn dritte darunter leiden (und sei es nur ein "empfindungsloser, stumpfsinniger Fisch") sind Vorschriften, die einen bestimmten Handlungsrahmen festlegen notwendig.

Ich "oute" mich mal hier: Ich arbeite Tierexperimentell, d.h. dass ich Mäuse, süße Goldhamster und gelegentlich Ratten zur Befriedigung meines Forscherdrangs töte. 
Diese Arbeiten sind mit unglaublich viel Bürokratie verbunden, das fängt bei Lehrgängen an, wie ich die Tiere ambesten Pflege und Töte, dann wird man in seiner Kreativität noch vom Tierschutzgesetz eingeschränkt und zum Schluss wenn man eine witzige Ideen hat, weitere Tiere zu "verbrauchen", muß man das vorher auch noch einem "Ethikrat" begründen, einem Haufen von Laien, die von meiner Arbeit keine Ahnung haben. (Ändere Lehrgang in Fischereiprüfung und Ethikrat in Landesfischereiordnung/gesetz, Tierschutzgesetz ist das gleiche und schon hast du das gleiche Problem)

Wenn ich deiner  Argumentation jetzt folgen würde, würde ich sagen weg mit den Vorschriften. Ich habe Biologie studiert und kann meine eigenen Entscheidungen treffen,  ich kann die Verantwortung für meine Arbeit tragen und geht mir bloss weg mit Vorschriften, die schränken nur meine kreative Arbeit ein und verhindern Ergebnisse. 
(Man kann wahlweise auch sagen ich habe meinen Fischereischein, und ich kann die Verantwortung für mein Tun selber tragen und geht mir bloss weg mit Vorschriften die schränken nur meine Freiheit am Wasser ein und verhindern gute Fänge)
Ich glaube nicht das du jedem freie Bahn geben möchtest nach seinen eigenen Grenzen zu agieren (weder am Wasser und wahrscheinlich schon gar nicht in einem gentechnischen Labor).
Die wirst wahrscheinlich keinen Wissenschaftler in Deutschland finden, der nicht weniger Verordnungen möchte, aber möchtest du das auch?



> Warum wollt ihr nicht selbst entscheiden?



Dein Vertrauen in die Menscheit möchte ich haben. Ich hätte soviel Vertrauen noch nicht mal zu mir (am Wasser vieleicht, aber nicht im Labor). 
Wenn alle so verantwortungsbewusst wären köntest du auch Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten kippen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinen damaligen Kumpels war stets die Frage, wecher der Köfis denn nun als als erster schlapp macht : Die Karausche , das Rotauge oder der Gründling.
> Alles wurde angeködert , 10 - 15 Mal ins Wasser gefeuert bis es tod war.
> Wo ist der Respekt vor der Natur ? Wo ist der Sinn ?
> Ich hab mich damals entschieden und dabei bleibe ich.
> Was das mit dem " Arsch in der Hose " soll, hab ich nicht verstanden.


 
Diese Frage wird heute noch immer genauso diskutiert, wie früher. 

Bei mir am See wird ziemlich offen einfach lebender Köfi benutzt, weil gerade viele ältere Angler der Meinung sind, dass "sonst nix beißt". Das nix beißt, liegt meiner Ansicht nach an mehreren Faktoren, die aber nix mit lebendem Köfi zu tun haben:

*1 - Das Gerät:*

Gefischt mit mit Wäscheleinen als Schnur und weils billiger ist mit Blinkern, die dann auch noch so geführt werden, dass sie man ja nicht abreißen. Wird mit Pose gefischt, dann habe ich das Gefühl, egal zu welcher Jahreszeit hat man aus Angst vor Perrücken seine Rolle nie mehr als 7,50 Meter abgespult. Von einer Segelpose hat man wohl noch nie gehört, die Bewegung wird einzig und alleine durch einen Lippengehakten lebenden Köfi erzeugt. Alles andere wird dort von den Älteren als technischer Spielkram angesehen und auch entsprechend bezeichnet. Gummifische kommen erst gar nicht zum Einsatz, weil man sonst ohgottogott einen Hänger haben könnte, ein lebender Köfi verhakt sich eben nicht, wenn ihn die Pose am Abtauchen hindert. 

*2 - Catch & Release* 

(bitte nun nicht wieder ne Diskussion darum, das ist meine Meinung, wer ne andere hat hat ne andere und soll sie auch haben dürfen, so wie ich die meine):

Nach dem, was ich sehe, wird wirklich nur in Ausnahmefällen entnommen, um "sein" Gewässer möglichst voll von Fischen zu halten und wie schon oft geäußert befürchtet man Beitragserhöhungen, wenn wegen zu voller Fanglisten der Besatz steigt. Einige schreiben daher weniger auf, andere setzen alles zurück und - so meine Ansicht - ein Fisch ist nicht so blöd, auf Dauer nicht zu begreifen, dass das kleine glitzernde Teil oder der am Grund liegende tote Fisch mit dem komischen grünen Schnürchen dran anschließend in der Schnauze hängt und weh tut. Tote Köfi Systeme sind - so ebenfalls meine Meinung - ein Kompromiss zwischen der natürlichen Futterbeschaffung der Fische und der Vorgabe, dass der Fisch am Haken tot sein muss. Diese Diskrepanz versuchen moderne KöFi Systeme zu verringern. Sie bringen das tote Ködertier sozusagen auf Trab, damit der Jagdinsinkt geweckt wird. Aber dies ist meines Erachtens nur deshalb nötig, weil die Fische vorher andere Erfahrungen machten, die sie vorsichtiger werden lassen und uns Angler dazu zwingen, zu solchen moderneren Systemen zu greifen, damit der Erfolg mit der Erfahrung der Fische schritt halten kann. 

*3 - Erfolgsdruck:*

Aus den obigen Punkten - so wiederum meine persönliche Erfahrung und daraus resultierende Sicht - ergibt sich dann also gerade bei etwas konservativeren Anglern ein Bild, dass diese versuchen, den High Tec Kram der Jüngeren damit kompensieren, dass sie "Angeln wie früher" und die Jüngeren werden versucht, die eh schon optimierten Gerätschaften noch sozusagen um einen weiteren Punkt aufzuwerten, der zusätzlichen Erfolg bringen könnte.

Ich gebe zu, dass auch ich mal am See stand und der Gewässerwart (!!!!) kam vorbei und sagte mir "So wird das nix", als er sah, wie ich einen toten Barsch an den Haken hängen wollte. Er griff in meinen Köfi Eimer, in dem die gestippten Köfis hingen, nahm einen lebenden Barsch, hakte ihn an der Lippe und warf aus. "Der schwimmt nun brav die Stellen ab, woe die Hechte lauern", so seine Aussage. Er ging dann und ich beobachtete die Pose, wie sie durch die Gegend trieb und als ich da so saß und mir dabei vorstellte, was der kleine Kerl nun da unten fernab meines Sichtfeldes so durchmacht, hat es keine Viertelstunde gedauert und ich holte die Pose ein und erlöste ihn. Und wie der Zufall es so will. 2 Stunden später hab ich dann, mit dem Kerlchen, als ich es dann auf Grund gelegt habe, einen schönen Zander gefangen. Ich für meinen Teil würde seither erstens nie wieder einen lebenden Köfi nehmen und zweitens kaum behaupten können, so fängt man mehr.


----------



## Billi_AB (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

_Mensch Aali-Barba , Du schreibst aber heute wieder viel :q   Steht bestimmt drin , das Du das alles nie machen würde gelle #6 _


----------



## Alf Stone (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ich für meinen Teil würde seither erstens nie wieder einen lebenden Köfi nehmen und zweitens kaum behaupten können, so fängt man mehr.



Dazu würde ich sagen muß man schon Vegleichswerte haben, um sagen zu können was besser funzt.
Im Osten war es bekanntermaßen erlaubt mit lebendem Köfi zu fischen. Mein Vater hat das nun auch jahrelang so praktiziert und gute Raubfische gefangen.
Mit dem Verbot des lebenden Köfis sind seine Erfolge drastisch gesunken.
So seine Erfahrungen. Heute stippt er lieber.

Aber aus meiner Sicht muß man das ganze Problem, vielleicht noch etwas anders sehen.
Ob man den Köfi nun lebend anbietet und er dann nach dem 15 Wurf quälend stirbt oder sofort waidgerecht tötet, um ihn dann anzubieten mit dem selben Ziel, nämlich einen Raubfisch zu überlisten ist doch aus meiner Sicht völlig egal.
Man tötet eine Kreatur, egal wie, um mit ihr eine andere Kreatur zu fangen.
Im schlechtesten Fall hat man einen kleinen Fisch getötet ohne einen Raubfisch zu fangen. Dann hat der Fisch völlig umsonst sein Leben gelassen, denn ich möchte stark bezweifeln das die Mehrzahl der Angler den toten Köfi einer weiteren sinnvollen Verwendung zuführt. Meistens sehe ich wie er ins Gebüsch oder ins Wasser zurückfliegt...

Am sinnvollsten wäre doch eigentlich ein generelles Verbot von Köderfischen, ob nun lebend oder tot.
Soll nicht heißen das ich das befürworte, aber von einer gewissen ethischen Seite aus betrachtet würde das für mich Sinn machen.
Weil wie ich den Fisch töte, spielt im Endeffekt für den Köfi keine Rolle, weil er nur Mittel zum Zweck ist und das könnte man durchaus als fragwürdig betrachten.
Allerdings müsste man dann die gesamte Angelei mit lebenden und tierischen Ködern in Frage stellen.
Naja waren nur mal so ein paar Gedanken.

PS: Ich spinne und blinkere aus diesen Gründen am liebsten und verzichte eigentlich gänzlich auf Köfis.


----------



## Lenzibald (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Servus. Ich bin dafür Lebendköder wieder zu erlauben. Ich Angle jetzt seit 35 Jahren und früher hat sich kein Schwanz darüber aufgeregt. In der heutigen ich möchte fast sagen Verweichlichten Gesellschaft ist alles Tabu was das töten von Tieren betrifft. Fakt ist nun mal das wir Tiere essen. Ich möchte sagen die Allermeisten essen Fleisch solange es schön verpackt im Supermarkt liegt, nur wer von euch würde Fleich essen wenn er das Tier selber töten müßte ?????? Ich habe selber schon Tiere geschlachtet und gegessen und es hat geschmeckt. Fakt ist auf jeden Fall das an den Gewässern an denen ich Angle die größten Raubfische mit lebenden Köderfischen gefangen wurden.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Alf Stone schrieb:
			
		

> Am sinnvollsten wäre doch eigentlich ein generelles Verbot von Köderfischen, ob nun lebend oder tot.
> Soll nicht heißen das ich das befürworte, aber von einer gewissen ethischen Seite aus betrachtet würde das für mich Sinn machen.
> Weil wie ich den Fisch töte, spielt im Endeffekt für den Köfi keine Rolle, weil er nur Mittel zum Zweck ist und das könnte man durchaus als fragwürdig betrachten.
> Allerdings müsste man dann die gesamte Angelei mit lebenden und tierischen Ködern in Frage stellen.
> ...


 
Oh! Jetzt muss ich mich nach einiger Abwesenheit aber doch nochmal melden, damit hatte ich ja überhaupt nicht gerechnet...
Was für Spinnköder verwendest Du denn? Ist es aus etischer Sicht den vertretbar, einen 8cm Spinner anzuhängen, darauf kann ja zb ein untermaßiger Zander beißen, der dann auch umsonst gelitten hatt, weil du ihn zurücksetzen mußt. Also mit einem toten Köfi kann ich mich ja noch abfinden, auch wenn er zumindest auf Barsch (meine Erfahrung) nicht halb so gut fängt, auch wenn er bewegt wird. Aber ein generelles Vorbot von tierischen Ködern und Plastik und Blechbomberei am Wasser, dann höre ich auf, das hat mir noch nie und wird mir auch nie spaß machen, ich habe kein Vertrauen in Initationen...
War Dir das wirklich ernst gemeint?? Ich bin total baff....|kopfkrat |uhoh:


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Billi_AB schrieb:
			
		

> _Mensch Aali-Barba , Du schreibst aber heute wieder viel :q   Steht bestimmt drin , das Du das alles nie machen würde gelle #6 _




Es geht doch wirklich nichts über einen so wertvollen Beitrag


----------



## AngelAndy20 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht doch wirklich nichts über einen so wertvollen Beitrag


 
Finde den Beitrag auch top, aber er hats wahrscheinlich garnicht gelesen und will nur stänkern...|gr:


----------



## Muldentaler77 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> ich spreche die an, welche mit nein gestimmt haben.
> 
> Stell dir vor, du bist über 18 Jahre alt, du fällst täglich neue Entscheidungen und stehst dazu, du trägst die Verantwortung und wirst vielleicht sogar dafür bezahlt, du machst Fehler und lernst daraus. Und dann wirst du gefragt ob du noch mehr Vorschriften willst.
> Wer kann das wollen, (der einen Arsch in der Hose hat) ?
> Warum wollt ihr nicht selbst entscheiden?



schlechten Tag gehabt??
Ich hab mit nein gestimmt, denn da, wo meiner geringen Meinung nach, der ethische Verstand unserer Mitbürger versagt, müssen Gesetze her, um das zu regeln!


----------



## Nauke (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Muldentaler77 schrieb:
			
		

> schlechten Tag gehabt??
> Ich hab mit nein gestimmt, denn da, wo meiner geringen Meinung nach, der ethische Verstand unserer Mitbürger versagt, müssen Gesetze her, um das zu regeln!



Wer entscheidet denn was *ethisch* ist |kopfkrat


----------



## Muldentaler77 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Wer entscheidet denn was *ethisch* ist |kopfkrat



Im Absolutismus das Souverän, in der Anarchie jeder für sich und in der Demokratie die Mehrheit, und das hat sie in diesem Fall getan!


----------



## Nauke (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Muldentaler77 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Absolutismus das Souverän, in der Anarchie jeder für sich und in der Demokratie die Mehrheit, und das hat sie in diesem Fall getan!



bist Du Dir da sicher? 

Welche Mehrheit?

Mehrheit wie bei der Euroeinführung????

Oder haben da nicht nur wieder Gewichtige Kreise gepunktet |kopfkrat 

mich hat jedenfalls keiner gefragt, weder da noch da?

Demokratie |kopfkrat  #c  |gr:


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Hallo Muldentaler,


> ........die Mehrheit, und das hat sie in diesem Fall getan!


*DER *ist echt gut.#6  (kann kaum noch vor lachen).Aber nun bitte ernsthaft schreiben. Nicht das der Thread noch ins Witze-Forum verschoben wird.


----------



## Muldentaler77 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> bist Du Dir da sicher?
> 
> Welche Mehrheit?
> 
> ...



na klar ist unser System nicht perfekt, aber man kann ja wirklich net wegen jeder Entscheidung eine Volksabstimmung abhalten, deswegen Wählen wir die Vertreter unserer Meinung und die sollten das Schiff dann schaukeln! Wie würde es denn besser gehen??

mfg

Rene


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Naja ... aber manche Entscheidungen (wie eben im "Tierschutz") werden von Interessengruppen unabhängig von Sachwiisen und Mehrheitsfähigkeit getroffen .. ausschlaggeben ist hier ideologisches Denken und nicht demokratisches Handeln|uhoh:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

*das* meine lieben Freunde wird ein Thema hier
*das* mich bis ins Grab begleitet & ich immer wieder drin lesen darf ,wenn es nicht geschlossen wird ...vorher!

Mehrheit ...
denke da gerade auch an den amt.Präsi der USA 
an Euro , ADAC , Schwangerschaftsabbruch, Versammlungsfreiheit, Berufsverbote , Setzkescher, DAV ,VDSF oder AOK 
ach ja Politik hat ja nix hier zu suchen...
*Sorry...*

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Nauke (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Muldentaler77 schrieb:
			
		

> na klar ist unser System nicht perfekt, aber man kann ja wirklich net wegen jeder Entscheidung eine Volksabstimmung abhalten, deswegen Wählen wir die Vertreter unserer Meinung und die sollten das Schiff dann schaukeln! Wie würde es denn besser gehen??
> 
> mfg
> 
> Rene



Rene,

das ist der Punkt, die "Volksvertreter" ?

Fühlst Du Dich von denen vertreten?

Vertreten die das Volk oder die Lobby/Lobbyisten?

Sooo, nun lass es gut sein, bringt äääh nichts.

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Muldentaler77 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ... aber manche Entscheidungen (wie eben im "Tierschutz") werden von Interessengruppen unabhängig von Sachwiisen und Mehrheitsfähigkeit getroffen .. ausschlaggeben ist hier ideologisches Denken und nicht demokratisches Handeln|uhoh:



Meines Wissens nach treffen Interessengruppen keine Entscheidungen sondern regen diese nur an! Die größere Lobby wird sich dann letzten endes durchsetzen, da geb ich Dir natürlich recht, und schon simmer dann wieder bei der Mehrheit!


----------



## Nauke (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ich wollt nüscht mehr schreiben,

aber ich hau mich weg.  

hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=46161


Hier passt Dir Lobby und "Mehrheit"????  nicht. :m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> ...beim Lesen der einzelen Berichte wird mir Warm & Kalt...und ich denke bei mir
> Vieles
> wird anders
> sein
> ...


 
nun das waren meine Worte zu dem Thema ...#t :m 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Muldentaler77 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollt nüscht mehr schreiben,
> 
> aber ich hau mich weg.
> 
> ...



Niemand hat gesagt, dass das System perfekt ist, und wenn ich nicht der Mehrheit angehöre, kann ich meinem Unmut darüber Ausdruck verleihen, wie jeder andere auch. Richtig ist wiederum, dass das hier nix entscheidentes bringt oder ändert, Alternativen habe ich aber auch noch nicht gehört?


----------



## Nauke (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Muldentaler77 schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand hat gesagt, dass das System perfekt ist, und wenn ich nicht der Mehrheit angehöre, kann ich meinem Unmut darüber Ausdruck verleihen, wie jeder andere auch. Richtig ist wiederum, dass das hier nix entscheidentes bringt oder ändert, Alternativen habe ich aber auch noch nicht gehört?



Na siehste, 

und so der Unmut vieler wenns um lebend Köfis geht.

Und nun sind wir wieder bei "ethische"   :m  |wavey:


----------



## Muldentaler77 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Na siehste,
> 
> und so der Unmut vieler wenns um lebend Köfis geht.
> 
> Und nun sind wir wieder bei "ethische"   :m  |wavey:



mich dünkt, wir drehen uns im kreise :q


----------



## Nauke (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Muldentaler77 schrieb:
			
		

> mich dünkt, wir drehen uns im kreise :q




 #6  #6  :m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Muldentaler77 schrieb:
			
		

> mich dünkt, wir drehen uns im kreise :q


 
OK!
Frage wenn die Fische die *Du *fängst ...
SCHREIEN 
würden vor Schmerz 
Gut & Laut 
hörbar 
für DICH 
beim ANGELN, 
würdest *Du *genau so gerne Angeln gehen wie heute...!?

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Muldentaler77 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> OK!
> Frage wenn die Fische die *Du *fängst ...
> SCHREIEN
> würden vor Schmerz
> ...



Nun, der Braun ist sich durchaus bewußt, dass unser Hunger bei anderen Tieren Leiden hervorruft! Doch eins ist sicher, wir sind geschaffen als Alles- (also auch Fleisch) esser und somit passen wir uns der Natur an, wenn wir jagen, fischen und schlachten! Der feine Unterschied ist der Umgang mit dem Tier bis es soweit ist! Um Deine Frage zu beantworten, die quieckenden Schweine und Karnickel, die ich bis jetzt getötet habe lassen mich nicht kalt, aber ich geh daran nicht zu Grunde, weil ich und meine Familie Fleisch brauchen, um uns ausgewogen zu ernähren!


----------



## the doctor (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> OK!
> Frage wenn die Fische die *Du *fängst ...
> SCHREIEN
> würden vor Schmerz
> ...


es ist aber nicht so......|rolleyes  dann wüsste ich es ja auch nicht....gute Frage
Ich versuche meine gefangenen Fische, schonend zu behandeln und so schnell wie möglich zu töten, wenns sein muss..
Jagen wäre z.B. nichts für mich, denn die Tiere können schreien|uhoh:


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Hallo nochmal,



Die meisten von euch wissen ja vielleicht noch das in MV die Nutzung der Köderfischsenke verboten war. Bekanntlich wurde das Verbot zurückgenommen.In dieser Zeit stelle ein Reporter dem zuständigen Minister die Frage wann denn nun auch das Verbot der Nutzung von lebenden Köderfisch und Setzkescher kippen würde. Die Antwort: Diese Verbote seien Zugeständnissen an den jewaligen Koalitionspartner und gewissen Interessengruppen. Da mann regierungsfähig bleiben wolle ist die Aufhebung dieser Verbote kein Thema. Die Aufhebung des Senkverbotes erfolgte auf Druck einer anderen Interessengruppe.



Leute , der Mann kann zählen: Auf der einen Seite hat er 5 Wähler verloren und aud der anderen fünfe gewonnen.Für ihn bleibt alles beim alten.

Hier geht es nicht nicht um Tierschutz , Tierrecht , Ethik oder Moral. Hier geht’s um politische Macht. Und damit einzig und allein ums Geld. Das ganze versteckt hinter einer Maske. Darauf steht:" Alles zum Wohle des Volkes."


----------



## AngelAndy20 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*So läufts! Solange Angler keine richtige Lobby haben!!!*


----------



## Rosi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Zitat von Lengjäger 
Wenn ich deiner Argumentation jetzt folgen würde, würde ich sagen weg mit den Vorschriften. Ich habe Biologie studiert und kann meine eigenen Entscheidungen treffen, ich kann die Verantwortung für meine Arbeit tragen und geht mir bloss weg mit Vorschriften, die schränken nur meine kreative Arbeit ein und verhindern Ergebnisse. 
(Man kann wahlweise auch sagen ich habe meinen Fischereischein, und ich kann die Verantwortung für mein Tun selber tragen und geht mir bloss weg mit Vorschriften die schränken nur meine Freiheit am Wasser ein und verhindern gute Fänge)
Ich glaube nicht das du jedem freie Bahn geben möchtest nach seinen eigenen Grenzen zu agieren (weder am Wasser und wahrscheinlich schon gar nicht in einem gentechnischen Labor).
Die wirst wahrscheinlich keinen Wissenschaftler in Deutschland finden, der nicht weniger Verordnungen möchte, aber möchtest du das auch?
Nun meine Meinung
Für mich macht das einen Unterschied, da ich mein Geld nicht am Wasser verdiene. In meiner Freizeit sind auch die Entscheidungen frei, es besteht keine Notwendigkeit, deshalb würde ich keinen Köfi anhaken. Und da möchte ich eine freie Entscheidung und kein Verbot! Deshalb NEIN.
Ich habe als Lehrling im Stall gelernt und gesehen wie die alten Bauern mit den Viechern umgehen (müssen). Es gab manchmal keine andere Möglichkeit. Mein Vertrauen in die Menschheit ist so gr0ß, daß ich davon überzeugt bin, daß nur ein ganz kleiner Teil verroht ist. Und die sind unbelehrbar, mit und ohne Verbot. Aber warum soll ich deswegen der Bevormundung zustimmen?


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Billi_AB schrieb:
			
		

> _Mensch Aali-Barba , Du schreibst aber heute wieder viel :q Steht bestimmt drin , das Du das alles nie machen würde gelle #6 _


 
Für die, die überfordert sind:

Ich nix angeln mit lebende Köfi


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Für die, die überfordert sind:
> 
> Ich nix angeln mit lebende Köfi



Vermutlich immer noch zu kompliziert ! :q


----------



## Billi_AB (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Für die, die überfordert sind:
> 
> Ich nix angeln mit lebende Köfi


 
Hehe , Danke , da komm ich mit #6


----------



## Agalatze (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

also wenn es nach mir ginge sollte das ganze wieder erlaubt werden.
ansonsten finde ich das ganze themas völlig suspekt, denn wir angler fangen an unseren haken die fische, für die dann ein todeskampf beginnt.
meiner meinung nach dürften WIR angler ausschließlich PRO lebenden köderfisch stimmen, da wir andererseits in gleichen diskussionen mit NICHTANGLERN über das angeln in gewisse selbstkonflikte geraten.

allerdings hat jeder seine meinung zu dem thema.
ich hoffe ich werde deshalb nicht gleich an den pranger gestellt.
und solange gesetze vorhanden sind werden sie wohl oder über befolgt.


----------



## Kurzer (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Moin,

Agalatze, ich bin 100% Deiner Meinung!!! Jäger stellen auch mit lebenden Fretchen Füchse und Hasen nach.

Ich habe früher sehr gerne mit lebenden Köfis geangelt und auch besser gefangen. Zumindest Hechte.

Meine Meinung!

Gruß


----------



## Lengjäger (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Agalatze, ich bin 100% Deiner Meinung!!! Jäger stellen auch mit lebenden Fretchen Füchse und Hasen nach.
> 
> Gruß



Naja, da die Frettchen dienen nicht unbedingt als Köder, sondern fungieren als genauso wie Hund und Falke als Helfer, und überleben auch häufig ihren Ensatz. 
Der Vergleich hat nu nichts mit der Köderfischdiskussion zu tun.
Im Gegensatz zum Köderfisch hat ein Jagdhund (und ich nehme an auch das Fretchen) Spass bei der Sache.


----------



## voice (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

für mich ist und bleibt der kernpunkt.....gesetz oder eigenverantwortung......mir fehlt rosies vertrauen in die menschheit....ABER....der einzige weg verantwortlich mit der natur und deren geschöpfen umzugehen ist, sich eine problematik bewusst zu machen....und nicht tump gesetze und regelungen zu befolgen.......erweitert die prüfung...macht kurse und wiederholungskurse zur pflicht.....aber bestimmt nicht mein handeln mit gestzen.....auf jeden fall nicht mit übermäßigen....wer ist der wahre angler...der der sich mit der kreatur und dessen kebensraum befasst und dann für SICH verantwortlich handelt oder der der die vorschriften ....gesetze ....und verordnungen kennt....???
armes deutschland...!!!!
voice


----------



## Mini-Broesel (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ich persönlich würde mit totem Köderfisch angeln weil man muss sich immer in die Lage des Fisches setzen den ihr würdet es bestimmt auch nicht es toll finden wenn ihr an einem Haken lebendig hängen müsstet. #q


----------



## Aali-Barba (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn es nach mir ginge sollte das ganze wieder erlaubt werden.
> ansonsten finde ich das ganze themas völlig suspekt, denn wir angler fangen an unseren haken die fische, für die dann ein todeskampf beginnt.
> meiner meinung nach dürften WIR angler ausschließlich PRO lebenden köderfisch stimmen, da wir andererseits in gleichen diskussionen mit NICHTANGLERN über das angeln in gewisse selbstkonflikte geraten.
> 
> ...


 
Dazwischen besteht kein Kausalzusammenhang, denn die Genehmigung zum Angeln gibt die Erklärung mit dem Bezug auf den Tierschutz in der Passage Nicht mehr als nötig". Mit lebendem Köfi zu fischen, bedeutet eindeutig _mehr als nötig_, den Köfi vor dem anhaken zu töten ist _nicht mehr als nötig_. 

Daher würde ich mich nie in der Situation sehen, diesbezüglich in Erklärungsnöte zu geraten.


----------



## Billi_AB (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Dazwischen besteht kein Kausalzusammenhang, denn die Genehmigung zum Angeln gibt die Erklärung mit dem Bezug auf den Tierschutz in der Passage Nicht mehr als nötig". Mit lebendem Köfi zu fischen, bedeutet eindeutig _mehr als nötig_, den Köfi vor dem anhaken zu töten ist _nicht mehr als nötig_.
> 
> Daher würde ich mich nie in der Situation sehen, diesbezüglich in Erklärungsnöte zu geraten.


 
hääääääääääääh ??? :q 

Nu hob'sch des 3 mol geleesen und verstanden hob'sch immernoch nett :q


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Billi_AB schrieb:
			
		

> hääääääääääääh ??? :q
> 
> Nu hob'sch des 3 mol geleesen und verstanden hob'sch immernoch nett :q


 
Gesetz sagen Fisch schnell tot machen - bei Lebendem Köfi ist Köfi nicht schnell tot, also nix gesetzlich und deswegen nix Grund für Lebende Köfi und trotzdem nix Grund Angeln aufzuhören, weil muss Köfi tot machen zum angeln|supergri


----------



## Alleinikov (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

ich habe im ausland, wo erlaubt, oft auf hecht mit lebendem köderfisch geangelt, weil ich fest davon überzeugt war, daß sich ein räuber von einem zappelnden köder stärker angezogen fühlen müsse, als von einem kadaver.
vor einigen jahren habe ich einen mehrwöchigen angelurlaub an einem naturbelassenen gewässer mit sehr gutem hechtbestand verbracht. als die anfangseuphorie hinüber war, ich etwas fauler wurde und mir auch egal war, wieviel hechte ich fange, weil das abendessen auch für den übernächsten tag eh schon filetiert war, habe ich dann mehr und mehr mit toten köderfischen geangelt und wollte stattdessen die natur und die langeweile genießen. dabei sind mir regelrecht die augen aufgegangen.
die meisten räuber sind von natur aus auch aasfresser - und bequem dazu. ich habe einige tage strichliste geführt, und seitdem steht für mich fest, daß ich selbst dort, wo es erlaubt ist, nur noch mit totem köderfisch angel. es ist für mich eine frage der ethik, aber das muß jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.


----------



## trond (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Viel, noch mehr, mir egal, haben wir schon immer so gemacht, Hauptsache ich..... Das sind hier die Gruende. Nichts anderes steht dahinter.
Warum muss ein Fisch so gequaelt werden um einen anderen Fisch zu angeln?
Es gibt die Abkuerzung C&R die ist nachvollziehbar.
Wie ist das mit der Abkuerzung S&M fuer Angler die Tiere so quaelen?
(fuer die, die meinen Zynismus nicht verstehen: S&M = Sado & Maso)

Ich habe kein Verstaendnis fuer solche "Angler"

Ein Tipp: mit Dynamit bekommt man alle Fische aus dem See.


----------



## Agalatze (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

@ aali barba
also ich habe verstanden was du damit meinst.
muss dir damit auch recht geben, aber nur eingeschränkt. ich habe ein diskussion
mit einem freund über dieses thema gehabt. er ist nichtangler.
und wenn ich ihn mal zitieren darf. er kann nicht verstehen wieso es angler gibt die sich
über das angeln mit lebenden köderfisch aufregen, denn da angler laut seiner meinung generell tiere unnötig quälen-macht das aus seiner sicht null unterschied. dazu meinte er-wenn es solche angler gibt, wieso hören die dann nicht ganz auf mit dem angeln ??? die gestehen sich ja ein dass angeln eine tierquälerei ist.
und das ist genau der punkt den ich so suspekt an der sache finde.
unrecht hat er damit nicht. und als ich dann das thema catch and release mit einbrachte, da hat er die welt nicht mehr verstanden.
aber nun gut...ich finde catch and release schon ganz vernünftig.
diese diskussion dauerte übrigens über ne stunde und endete fast im streit.


----------



## Lengjäger (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> mit einem freund über dieses thema gehabt. er ist nichtangler.
> und wenn ich ihn mal zitieren darf. er kann nicht verstehen wieso es angler gibt die sich
> über das angeln mit lebenden köderfisch aufregen, denn da angler laut seiner meinung generell tiere unnötig quälen-macht das aus seiner sicht null unterschied. dazu meinte er-wenn es solche angler gibt, wieso hören die dann nicht ganz auf mit dem angeln ??? die gestehen sich ja ein dass angeln eine tierquälerei ist.



Das kam im laufe des Threads schon häufiger. Warum die Angler, die Lebendköderung ablehnen (oder der Ansicht sind das Fische Schmerz empfinden, in einem anderen Thread) überhaupt Angeln. 
Ich esse Fleisch, ich lehne aber gleichzeitig Massentierhaltung und Viehtransport ab, weil das meiner Meinung nach Tierquälerei ist. Jetzt könnte dein Freund genauso Argumentieren, dass ich ja dann gleich Vegetarier werden könnte, aber ich lehne es ja nicht ab Schweine zu töten ich lehne es nur ab sie unnötig zu quälen.

Zusammendfasend finde ich folgende Argumente in diesem Thread:
(Ich lasse alle unsachlichen und emotionalen Argumente weg)

Pro leb. Köderfisch

- fängt besser



contra leb. Köderfisch

- Tierquälerei 
- Imageschaden für Angler
- nicht waidmännisch


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ aali barba
> also ich habe verstanden was du damit meinst.


 
Die Light Version war auch nicht für Dich gedacht. :q 




			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> er ist nichtangler.


 
Nobody is perfect  




			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn ich ihn mal zitieren darf. er kann nicht verstehen wieso es angler gibt die sich
> über das angeln mit lebenden köderfisch aufregen, denn da angler laut seiner meinung generell tiere unnötig quälen-macht das aus seiner sicht null unterschied.


 
Er hat ja sogar recht damit, allerdings nur deshalb, weil er mit falschen Grundbedingungen agiert. Reduziere ich in der Diskussion das Angeln auf den Zweck, zu dem es uns zugestanden wurde ursprünglich, so ist das im Prinzip ein Recht, seine Nahrung im Flusse des Baron von Smetterwitz fangen zu dürfen. Später dann wurde der Baron gegen den Angelverein feuchte Rute ausgetauscht und man zahlte eine Gebühr für dieses Recht. Bis dahin kann man die ganze Sache recht schnell damit abschmettern, denn den einen Hecht, den ich futtern möchte, gezielt zu fangen, anstatt einen aus dem Kühlregal zu nehmen, bei dessen Fang 10 Barsche als Beifang draufgegangen sind, ist im Sinne des Tierschutzes und vereinbar mit der Prämisse : *Nicht mehr als nötig. *Bis zu dem Punkt hat Dein Freund nämlich dann schlechte Karten (sofern er kein Veganer ist - zu denen kommen wir gleich), denn er wird schwerlich den Metzger als Tierquäler bezeichnen, weil der das Rind schlachtet, welches Dein Freund in Steakform später essen möchte. In Erklärungsnot geraten allerdings die C&R-ler, ohne nun diesbezüglich eine Diskussion lostreten zu wollen, denn die betreiben dem Fun zuliebe genau das, was Dein Freund beklagt und was Du da hörst, sind nur kleine Vorboten dessen, was uns von Tierschützerseite erwarten dürfte, wenn man C&R erlaubt oder gar vorschreibt. Dann nämlich - so zumindest meine Sicht - wird der Fisch für mich ebenfalls recht sinnlos gepiesackt und anschließend mit liebevollem Klaps auf den Po wieder released, damit man ihn nächste Woche wieder piesacken kann. 



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> dazu meinte er-wenn es solche angler gibt, wieso hören die dann nicht ganz auf mit dem angeln ??? die gestehen sich ja ein dass angeln eine tierquälerei ist.


 
Da hat er aber Unrecht, denn solange ich einen toten Köfi verwende, wird dieser Köfi *nicht mehr als nötig* gequält vor seinem Tod und Dein Freund wird sicher auch nun deshalb aufhören, Freilandeier zu essen, weil die Würmer in der Erde ebenfalls zu keinem anderen Zweck dienen, nämlich der Mast oder auf den Fisch übertragen den Fang eines Tierischen Nahrungsmittels, welches man verzehren möchte. Schweine bekommen Fischmehl, isst er deswegen kein Schwein mehr oder will die Zucht von Schweinen verbieten, weil die Fische unnütz dazu getötet werden? Er soll sich mal darüber im Klar werden, dass es gerade im industriell erzeugten Nahrungsmittelbereich da um völlig andere Dimensionen geht und um völlig andere Verhältnismäßigkeiten, denn um ein Schwein nur mit Fischmehl auf Schlachtgröße zu bekommen, werden proportional gesehen zum Gewicht des Hechtes zigfache potenzen von Tieren getötet. Wenn er es unbedingt so sehen möchte, dann aber auch bitte mit aller Konsequenz und nicht nur einen einzigen Blickwinkel. Aber leider macht auch das C&R diesen Strang zunichte, daher eben meine Abneigung dagegen, die wie gesagt meine persönliche Sicht ist und nur zum Nachdenken anregen soll, zum Ausleuchten anderer Aspekte und nicht zur Umerziehung. 



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> und das ist genau der punkt den ich so suspekt an der sache finde.
> unrecht hat er damit nicht. und als ich dann das thema catch and release mit einbrachte, da hat er die welt nicht mehr verstanden.


 
Tu ich diesbezüglich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Es gibt sicherlich hinsichtlich der Hege der Gewässer punkte, die dafür sprechen, aber diese ließen sich auch anders lösen als durch C&R - allerdings gefällt uns allen diese Alternative sicherlich nicht, denn die lauten dann 

- weniger Scheine
- Geringere Fangquoten
- Einscränkungen
- Begrenzungen
- Mehr Kontrollen oder Vorschriften



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> aber nun gut...ich finde catch and release schon ganz vernünftig.


 
Siehe oben. Ich finde es dewegen etwas kurzsichtig, weil wir A) nach außen hin gegenüber Tierschützern und Kritikern (zurecht) Ansatzpunkte liefern, die es ohne C&R nicht gäbe und B) kommen wir früher oder später in eine bitterböse Zwickmühle, wenn C&R gesetzlich erlaubt oder gar vorgeschrieben wird, denn wir werden dann weitaus häufiger als heute erleben, dass wir beim Fischen angemacht werden, wenn jeder weiss, dass wir da gerade ohne weitere Verwendung des Fisches, diesen durch den See drillen. Es wird nämlich dann zurecht die Frage auftauchen, wieso man Anglern erlaubt, ohne tieferen Sinn Tiere zu fangen nur zu dem Zweck, sie wieder frei zu lassen. Sorry, aber wenn mein Junior dauernd Schmetterlinge jagd, nur um die mal anzufassen, erkläre ich ihm, dass das Tierquälerei ist, denn das Tier könnte dran sterben. Will er jedoch damit z.B. seinen Slamander im Terrarium füttern, macht das schon Sinn. 



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> diese diskussion dauerte übrigens über ne stunde und endete fast im streit


 
Die Sache des Köders habe ich ja anhand des Fischmehls und des Freilandhuhnes versucht, aus der Welt zu schaffen. 

Nun kommen wir zum Sinn des Köfis als Köder und der Verhältnismäßigkeit. Es gibt IMHO eine ARt Regel, dass ein Lebewesen rund 10 kg u sich nehmen muss, um 1KG zuzulegen. Frag doch Deinen Freund mal, ob er es nicht viel perverser findet, wenn man eine Kuh mit Mengen von Futtermais oder Getreide mästet um später 1kg Steak zu erzeugen, wogegen man für das 1 kg Steak der hungernden Weltbevölkerung 10KG Mais vorenthält, von der eine Familie gut und gerne 2 Tage leben könnte, anstatt zu verhungern? Beim Fischen ist nämlich auch da die Quote viel besser und effizienter. Das 10 cm Rotauge als Köder bringt nur wenige Gramm Biomasse auf die Flossen. Der Hecht sagen wir mal 2 kg. Diese Biomasse wird auf der einen Seite als Input eingebracht und auf der anderen Seite habe ich 2 kg Biomasse zum Verzehr als Output. Würde ich Kunstköder verwenden bedeutet dies Verbrauch von irreversiblen Recourcen dieser Erde (Erdöl, Metalle), der Köfi (zwar nicht gerade der, den ich nun verangele, aber seine Geschwister) sind sozusagen Reproduzierbar. Auf unser Steak angewendet würde dies bedeuten, dass ich 800 kg Feinstes Steak mit einem Maiskolben gewinne und das, ohne mit einem riesigen Kutter mit riesigem Gerät und enormem Beifang und Schäden an den Gewässern, Transport etc. diese Biomasse gewinne. 

Wie gesagt, auch diese Rechnung geht nur ohne C&R auf.


----------



## Aalpapst (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Das Ergebnis der Umfrage wundert mich doch sehr !!! 

Fast 50% der Angler finden das Verbot ok !? Vor dem Verbot habe ich nicht einen einzigen Angler angetroffen, der dafür auch nur im Ansatz plädiert hat.

Jetzt ist es verboten und die Hälfte findet´s voll in Ordnung.... Das kann ich mir nur mit der unserem Volk so eigenen Obrigkeitshörigkeit erklären.Soll heissen, der masochistischen Neigung, bestehende Gesetze und Regelungen - unabhängig von ihren Erträglichkeit - nicht nur zu brav zu befolgen sondern auch zu verinnerlichen.

Es geht nicht mal so sehr darum, ob man mit lebenden Köfi mehr fängt. Die Frage ist doch viel mehr : Was kommt denn noch ?! 

Mit der Begründung des Verbotes der Verwendung lebender Köderfische kann man locker auch das Angeln mit Würmern verbieten. Oder gleich das Angeln generell! Der Reglementierungswahn schränkt unser Hobby doch schon jetzt über alle Maßen ein. Letztes Jahr musste ich bei einer Kontrolle, Kescher, Zollstock und Messer vorzeigen - echt krank.Versucht doch mal im Ausland jemandem  Begriffe wie Sportfischerprüfung oder Hälterungsverbot nahe zu bringen!


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Aalpapst schrieb:
			
		

> Versucht doch mal im Ausland jemandem Begriffe wie Sportfischerprüfung oder Hälterungsverbot nahe zu bringen!


 
Das ist für mich kein Argument. Als ich 1992 in Portugal war mit dem Motorrad und da einen Ölwechsel gemacht habe, da habe ich wie von hier gewohnt, das Öl zum Laden zurück gebracht. Der Händler nahm es nach einigem Kopfschütteln dann irgendwann verdutzt an, ging dann hinter mir raus und ich konnte beim Helm aufziehen sehen, wie er es dann über die Mauer in die Pampa kippte.

Obrigkeitshörigkeit war nie gut - genausowenig wie automatisch gegen alles zu sein, nur weils "von oben" kommt, weil man sich sonst obrigkeitshörig vor kommt. 

Es gibt sicher genügend Dinge, die ihre Berechtigung haben. Es gibt einen Unterschied, ob ich einen EU einheitlichen Querschnitt für Abwasserleitungen am Klo einführe, oder den Tierschutz beim Angeln berücksichtige. Zu der Zeit, zu der noch mit lebenden KöFis geangelt werden durfte, hatte ich keinen Angelschein, mir fehlt daher wohl der Vergleich bezüglich der Erfolgsaussichten. Denn diese müssen ja der Grund für einen Einsatz der lebenden Köfis sein, ansonsten wüsste ich kaum einen realistischen Grund, die zu verwenden.


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Aalpapst schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nicht mal so sehr darum, ob man mit lebenden Köfi mehr fängt. Die Frage ist doch viel mehr : Was kommt denn noch ?!


 
Nur keine Angst, denn was noch kommt, wird das Angeln eher liberalisieren, als weiter reglementieren. Im Zuge der EU Angleichung wird Deutschland (wie so oft leider), wohl auch dabei wieder mal all das übernehmen, was in den übrigen EU Staaten gang und gäbe ist, ob das nun besser ist oder nicht. 

Wir werden da genau das bekommen, was die übrigen EU Staaten wollen, keine Sorge. Und wenn in Litauen oder der Slowakei das Fischen mit Dynamit oder 15 Ruten mit je 12 Drillingen erlaubt ist, dann wird es sicher auch bald hier erlaubt sein, wir Deutschen sind schließlich die besten EU-ler von allen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden da genau das bekommen, was die übrigen EU Staaten wollen, keine Sorge. Und wenn in Litauen oder der Slowakei das Fischen mit Dynamit oder 15 Ruten mit je 12 Drillingen erlaubt ist, dann wird es sicher auch bald hier erlaubt sein, wir Deutschen sind schließlich die besten EU-ler von allen.


 
Das glaube ich nicht, wird eher so sein, dass die es bei uns dürfen, weil sie Gäste sind, aber wir es nicht dürfen.

Das ist so wie mit der Monogamie ... du darft nur EINE Frau haben (wobei ich nicht sage, dass dies ganug sein kann)  der ausländische, anerkannte Mitbürger aber hat letztes Jahr vor dem Sozialgericht erfolgreich erstritten, für seine BEIDEN Frauen Sozialhilfe zu bekommen :m


----------



## AngelAndy20 (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaube ich nicht, wird eher so sein, dass die es bei uns dürfen, weil sie Gäste sind, aber wir es nicht dürfen.
> 
> Das ist so wie mit der Monogamie ... du darft nur EINE Frau haben (wobei ich nicht sage, dass dies ganug sein kann) der ausländische, anerkannte Mitbürger aber hat letztes Jahr vor dem Sozialgericht erfolgreich erstritten, für seine BEIDEN Frauen Sozialhilfe zu bekommen :m


 

Na und was ist daran jetzt dramatisch? Wenn sie alle 3 einzeln hingegangen wärn, hätten sies doch auch bekommen oder????|kopfkrat 
Aber des wir das hier unterstützen mit den harems hättsch nich gedacht...armes deutschland...#q |uhoh:


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Das soll im diesem Fall aber nicht hier Diskussion sein#h , nur glaube ich an vielen Beispielen zu sehen (z.B. auch die Niederlassungsfreiheit für gewerbetreibende aus dem Ausland, wo dann ausländisches nationales Recht gelten soll, für deutsche aber trotz erkennbare Nachteile noch die "Kammern" das alte "Zunftrecht" erhalten)., dass das deutsche Recht bleibt und das jeweilige nationale Recht parallel Bestand hat. Und das kann doch auch beim Angeln geschehen|kopfkrat


----------



## Swobbi (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Bin stolz auf eure super Teilnahme 

Danke Jungs


----------



## Rosi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Irgendwie hieß doch die Frage dafür oder dagegen. Lest mal genau, die Meisten antworten mit: Ich mach es nicht. 
Das ist genau so. Ich mach es auch nicht. Aber ich ich möchte selbst entscheiden !! Deshalb JA.
Es war nicht gefragt ob ihr die Köfis gern lebendig anspießt.
Die Frage lautet ob ihr dafür oder dagegen seit, daß es dazu eine Vorschrift geben muß.


----------



## sebastian (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Naja ich bin dafür das man es dürfen sollte aber nur mit Haken im Maul beim Lebendigköder, den Fisch einen drilling in die Seite reinhaun halt ich doch für etwas sehr tierquälerisch.
Ich persönlich fisch nur mehr mit toten Ködern weil ich der meinung bin dass das egal is !


----------



## HuchenAlex (2. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Ich muß gestehen, ich hab früher selbst auch hin und wieder mit Lebendköder auf Hecht gefischt, doch muß ich sagen, daß ich immer ein wenig schlechtes Gewissen dabei hatte.. mittlerweile würd ichs nimmer tun, egal ob erlaubt oder nicht, weil ich nicht um jeden Preis den größten Fisch fangen muss.. ein gut geführter toter Köfi am System steht dem lebenden wohl um nichts nach, nur kann ich selbst bestimmen, wohin der schwimmt.. ist halt etwas unbequemer, den Köder selbst führen zu müssen als gemütlich im Sessel zu sitzen und zu warten, bis sich der Raubfisch selbst "aufhängt".. ich fische halt gern aktiv, aber jedem das Seine..

mfG,
Alex


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie hieß doch die Frage dafür oder dagegen. Lest mal genau, die Meisten antworten mit: Ich mach es nicht.
> Das ist genau so. Ich mach es auch nicht. Aber ich ich möchte selbst entscheiden !! Deshalb JA.
> Es war nicht gefragt ob ihr die Köfis gern lebendig anspießt.
> Die Frage lautet ob ihr dafür oder dagegen seit, daß es dazu eine Vorschrift geben muß.



Es gibt doch eine Vorschrift und die leicht überwiegende Anzahl der Boardies ist der Meinung, dass diese beibehalten werden soll.
Der Rest ist doch Argumentation, warum oder warum nicht ?
Was willste denn genau lesen ?


----------



## Hakenwäscher (3. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



 

Dabei seit: 10.2000
Ort: Felsberg / Hessen
Alter: 26
Beiträge: 2.009 


 





*AW: Setzkescher = Tierquälerei* 
Nach neuen Erkenntnissen verfügen Fische über kein Schmerzempfinden und auch nur über eine sehr gering ausgeprägte Leidensfähigkeit. Sowohl das AG Rinteln als auch die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover haben daher etwaige Strafverfahren eingestellt


----------



## Hakenwäscher (3. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Soviel zum Thema Köderfisch lebend oder tot. 
Die Entscheidung wurde durch den Staat für uns getroffen. Nun hat aber der selbe Staat in seiner Rechtssprechung eigentlich im übertragenen Sinne etwas anderes gesagt. Für mich stellt sich die Frage geht es um den Schutz der Bestände oder "waidgerechtes" Verhalten. Oder ist das doppelte Moral. Ich sag das was alle sagen, denn es ist modern so zu denken. Denn sonst bin ich ein Böser. Naja vielleicht bin ich jetzt auch ein Böser.
Petri Heil HW


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Hakenwäscher schrieb:
			
		

> [url="http://www.anglerboard.de/board/image.php?u=169&dateline=1109177933"]http://www.anglerboard.de/board/image.php?u=169&dateline=1109177933[/url]
> 
> Dabei seit: 10.2000
> Ort: Felsberg / Hessen
> ...


 
#c muß ich deinen Link verstehen ...!?
Bitte um Aufklärung

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Sorry,das ich mich hier mal zu Wort melde,obwohl ich mich noch nicht ganz in den Thread eingelesen habe.

Was die letzten beiden Beiträge von Hakenwäscher betrifft :

NEIN, weder ein kleines AG noch irgendeine Staatsanwaltschaft treffen Entscheidungen für uns.
Diese entscheiden lediglich Einzelfälle,hieraus eine Rechtssicherheit in irgendeiner Weise ableiten zu wollen ist absolut abwegig.


Uli H.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Was ist denn nun hier los?
Kennt ihr Euch oder habt was auszutragen...
Bin immer wieder Überrascht von einigen Boardies!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Uuuups,

mein Beitrag sollte auf keinen Fall einen persönlichen Angriff darstellen.

Wenn das so angekommen ist,möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen.

#h 

Uli H.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

na dann hab ich es evtl. auch falsch gelesen..!?
Sorry dafür


----------



## bernie1 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn nun hier los?
> Kennt ihr Euch oder habt was auszutragen...
> Bin immer wieder Überrascht von einigen Boardies!


 
Ich auch.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## haukep (30. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Hier ist ja Boardie-Krieg  Ich sag dazu nix


----------



## rob (30. März 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

bitte der thread ist schon lang am sterben...danke..


----------



## petipet (2. April 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*



			
				Muldentaler77 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fische prinzipiell mit totem köderfisch, ist unter anderem auch ne ethische frage, die jeder für sich beantworten muß! bin also nicht so naiv und weiß, das es genug angler gibt, welche die gesetze nicht umsetzen, gerade in den neuen bundesländern, wo fischen mit lebenden köfis bis 1990 erlaubt war!
> 
> will hier niemanden verurteilen (wer ohne sünde ist, werfe den ersten stein), mich würde allerdings mal interessieren, ob der lebende köfi wirklich sooo viel fängiger ist, als der tote!??[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## jeracom (6. April 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Na klar Lebend, dann hat die Peta wieder was zu lachen :q 
... diese prutalen Angler pöse Purschen diese !!!

Nee Spaß bei Seite, ich würde aus ethischen Gründen auch nur mit toten Köfis angeln. soviel Respekt sollte man schon an den Tag legen.


----------



## vertikal (6. April 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Hi Swobbi,

ich habe viele Jahre mit lebendem Köfi auf Raubfisch geangelt und bei jedem Anködervorgang ein schlechtes Gewissen gegenüber der Kreatur verspürt; getreu dem Motto: "Macht ja jeder und ist auch erlaubt" konnte man mit dem schlechten Gewissen in Erwartung eines tollen Raubfisches aber immer gut klarkommen. 
Mittlerweile angle ich seit einigen Jahren ausschließlich auf Raubfisch und zwar mit Kunstködern, von denen sich mittlerweile eine stattliche Menge in meinen vielen Köderkisten angesammelt hat. Da ich mit den Kunstködern heute viel aktiver als früher mit Köderfisch angle (früher mußte der Hecht meinen Köderfisch finden, heute versuche ich, mit dem Kunstköder den Hecht zu finden!) fallen meine Fänge wesentlich besser als früher aus (z.B. habe ich in den ganzen Jahren mit Köfi keinen Meterhecht gefangen, in den letzten zwei Jahren mit Kunstködern jedoch drei Exemplare über einen Meter und zwei Zander von je 10 Pfund). 
Ich kann mittlerweile prima auf den Köfi verzichten, und das Argument, die Raubfische kennen ja mittlerweile alle Kunstköder ist wenig stichhaltig; Rotaugen und Brassen kennen sie wohl auch und jagen trotzdem immer wieder hinterher; außerdem ist die Vielfalt auf dem Kunstködermarkt schier unerschöpflich und z.B. in Form von Gummifischen auch finanziell unproblematisch (muß ja nicht unbedingt der Wobbler aus Amiland für 50,- € sein!). 
Abschließend finde ich es ausgesprochen angenehm, ohne Köfi vorher zu fangen und ohne Köderfischeimer mit Sauerstoffpumpe usw. jederzeit kurzfristig mit meinen Kunstködern ohne Vorbereitungsphase zum Fischen fahren zu können.
Das Thema ist sicherlich unerschöpflich.

Gruß, Vertikal


----------



## Doggy (15. April 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Also am Rhein auf Grund ist der tote Köfi besser, da man ihn durch mehrfaches durchstossen noch zum "duften" bringen kann. Aber jetzt was anderes: ich fange meine Köfis frisch bevor ich anfange "richtig" zu angeln und das hältern im eimer ist schon verboten!!! Das ist richtiger schwachsinn denn ich will ja die nicht verbrauchten Köfis wieder lebend schwimmen lassen. also wozu dieses Verbot???? Da halte ich mich wissentlich nicht dran und kann auch damit leben wenn ich wegen somen quatsch verklagt werde. ich bin da gut rechtsschutzversichert... den staatsanwalt will ich sehen, der mir den prozess macht wegen 3 lebenden rotaugen im eimer ^^


----------



## Swobbi (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

danke für eure einträge


----------



## rob (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

ja und jetzt is gut.


----------



## ruhrangler (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

also ich bin GANZ KLAR DAGEGEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ok der wurm lebt auch, das ist aber kein argument für mich weil ich dann auch nen hundewelpen als welsköder anbieten könnte, oder wo ist die grenze zur tierquälerei ???
ich drill doch auch nicht länger als nötig und schlag den fisch doch so schnell wie möglich ab damit er nicht unnötig leidet.
sorry aber ich finde es pervers nem lebenden fisch einen haken in den rücken zu jagen und ihn uzurück ins wasser zu werfen.
fangt ihr denn so wenig, oder einfach noch nicht genug !!???


----------



## AngelAndy20 (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Lebendfischen Verboten!!! bitte um rege Teilnahme*

Beine hoch, Bier auf, Kippe an & Thread zu!


----------

